# NORTHWEST 2006 SHOW SCHEDULE



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

WHAT WE LOOKIN LIKE THIS YEAR FELLAS AND FELLETTES.
ANY WORD ON ANYTHING?
CHEHALIS USUALLY 1ST IN LINE HUH.
HAVEN'T HEARD A DATE.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

CHEHALIS MAY 28 2006
YAKIMA JULY 9 2006
PORTLAND AUG. 6 2006


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

Wat about the Victory Outreach Church Lowrider Show in june and Blvd car show i think in August ? Thats all gonna happen this year again right?


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Dec 27 2005, 11:49 PM~4497254
> *CHEHALIS MAY 28 2006
> YAKIMA JULY 9 2006
> PORTLAND AUG. 6 2006
> ...


Are these the confirmed dates for chehalis and yakima?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Dec 27 2005, 10:43 PM~4497224
> *WHAT WE LOOKIN LIKE THIS YEAR FELLAS AND FELLETTES.
> ANY WORD ON ANYTHING?
> CHEHALIS USUALLY 1ST IN LINE HUH.
> ...


There is usually a riden low in the 360 show up in the red square at the college in bellingham right before chealis when it does not rain its a good show they have live music tacos trucks sexy ass college ladies walking around


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

there gonna be another gladiator hop?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Dec 27 2005, 11:58 PM~4497577
> *there gonna be another gladiator hop?
> *


UNFORTUNATELY THERE WONT. CHEHALIS WILL BE DECISION MAKER ON WHO GETS THE DBL PUMP CLASS BELT -PRESTON OR THE X-FACTOR??? EITHEE WAY ITS GONNA BE GOOD. ALSO EXPECT SOME SHOWS/PICNICS IN PORTLAND. THERE WILL BE 3 OR 4. NO DATES SET


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 28 2005, 01:55 AM~4497563
> *........................................................................
> ............................................................................................
> ...........................................................................................
> ...


Yea my bad Tony I didn't get anything before "sexy ass college ladies walking around" mind went blank. :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 28 2005, 12:55 AM~4497563
> *There is usually a riden low in the 360 show up in the red square at the college in bellingham right before chealis when it does not rain its a good show they have live music tacos trucks sexy ass college ladies walking around
> *


yeah its a pretty laid back show... don't know if its gonna kick off this year or not cause the group of students in Mecha that were putting it on graduated this past school year... hopefully the other underclass will pick up and continue wth it....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

hope everyone got what they wanted for Christmas.... and have a happy and safe New Year


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Dec 28 2005, 03:20 PM~4501665
> *yeah its a pretty laid back show... don't know if its gonna kick off this year or not cause the group of students in Mecha that were putting it on graduated this past school year... hopefully the other underclass will pick up and continue wth it....
> *


They better cause its a cool show


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

i just talked with Vato Steve... he said they will be having it... they are getting things together right now... but i really aint holdin my breath eiter... you know how things are when you expect things.....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

i just talked with Vato Steve... he said they will be having it... they are getting things together right now... but i really aint holdin my breath eiter... you know how things are when you expect things.....


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE LOWCOS SHOW. NOT SEXY COLLEGE GIRLS BUT A WHOLE BUNCHA NAKED BITCHES. HUH TONE. AUGUST


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

ridin low in the 360 (date ?)
CHEHALIS MAY 28th
XXX June 18th 
YAKIMA JULY 9th
PORTLAND AUG. 6th
B & I August 13th
LOWCOS SHOW (date ?)

SEMPER FI NW PICNIC (date ?)


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 29 2005, 08:59 PM~4512159
> *DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE LOWCOS SHOW.  NOT SEXY COLLEGE GIRLS BUT A WHOLE BUNCHA NAKED BITCHES.  HUH TONE.  AUGUST
> *


Yes sir  :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

Boulevard CC is throwing a shop and hop at XXX Root Beer in Issaquah, WA, it's a cool place if you've never been, I'm going down there tonight, I'll get the date, I think it's sometime in mid June


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dont forget the SEMPER FI NW PICNIC THIS YEAR.date still to be set in stone,


----------



## LOWRIDERHOMIE (Aug 12, 2005)

Currently the triple xxx show is scheduled for June 18th and The B&I is scheduled for August 13.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

ridin low in the 360 (date ?)
CHEHALIS MAY 28th
XXX June 18th 
YAKIMA JULY 9th
PORTLAND AUG. 6th
B & I August 13th
LOWCOS SHOW (date ?)

SEMPER FI NW PICNIC (date ?)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERHOMIE (Aug 12, 2005)

didn't go last year but what about chenney stadium, another show there this year???


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERHOMIE_@Dec 31 2005, 10:50 AM~4521028
> *didn't go last year but what about chenney stadium, another show there this year???
> *


we haven't had any meeting with Moctezuma promotions as of yet, but its still a possiblity.... they were really pleased with the way the show went down this past year and opposed to the year prior....


----------



## Mr Livin Low (Nov 16, 2003)

That picnic sounds good. Weve been trying to do a little spring thing and Royal Image had a real good B.B.Q last year.I like being amongst the other clubs on a non competive base .Just kickin back and enjoying the hobie for what it really is


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Livin Low_@Dec 31 2005, 02:35 PM~4522336
> *That picnic sounds good. Weve been trying to do a little spring thing and Royal Image had a real good B.B.Q last year.I like being amongst the other clubs on a non competive base .Just kickin back and enjoying the hobie for what it really is
> *


Hell ya, What he said


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Dec 31 2005, 04:16 PM~4523161
> *Hell ya, What he said
> *


make that #3


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats what i was thinkin,time to kick back with all the fellow lowriders in a non comp settin to relax and enjoy yourself,but im hopin the hop stick is there,


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 1 2006, 02:40 AM~4526506
> *thats what i was thinkin,time to kick back with all the fellow lowriders in a non comp settin to relax and enjoy yourself,but im hopin the hop stick is there,
> *


you need to enjoy yourself on your own time in private... i don't want to see that and i'm sure no one else wants to see you do that either..... 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

yeah more picnics would be great


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dressed you and your negativity :thumbsdown: :ugh: its meant for everyone to relax and have fun as to enjoy "themselves" yourself.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

lowcos probably aug. 20th.


----------



## Mr Livin Low (Nov 16, 2003)

I look at the clubs like family some time we go threw ups and down.I know it feels good to be out there repersenting.But with a car or with out a car im still try be there to support .


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Livin Low_@Jan 1 2006, 06:32 PM~4529255
> *I look at the clubs like family some time we go threw ups and down.I know it feels good to be out there repersenting.But with a car or with out a car im still try be there to support .
> *


NICE THOUGHT DOG


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

ridin low in the 360 (date ?)
CHEHALIS MAY 28th
XXX June 18th 
YAKIMA JULY 9th
PORTLAND AUG. 6th
B & I August 13th
LOWCOS SHOW probably aug. 20th :biggrin: 

SEMPER FI NW PICNIC (date ?)


:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Dec 30 2005, 09:03 PM~4518744
> *Boulevard CC is throwing a shop and hop at XXX Root Beer in Issaquah, WA, it's a cool place if you've never been, I'm going down there tonight, I'll get the date, I think it's sometime in mid June
> *


What the fuck is a shop and hop?


----------



## LOWRIDERHOMIE (Aug 12, 2005)

hey man we're putting it together and not sure were the shop came in play, maybe accident somewhere along the line and ment to say show and hop


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERHOMIE_@Jan 2 2006, 01:32 AM~4531470
> *hey man we're putting it together and not sure were the shop came in play, maybe accident somewhere along the line and ment to say show and hop
> *


Damn whiteboy :0 :0 , "maybe accident somewhere along the line". Maybe you need to think before your type, slow guy :biggrin: :biggrin: .


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

oh shit, my bads i cant type haha show is what it was supposed to be, i dont know what the fuck a shop and hop is either sorry


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

lol


----------



## LOWRIDERHOMIE (Aug 12, 2005)

talk about spelling droop, rollerz, it think its roller. lol! j/k


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERHOMIE_@Jan 2 2006, 11:09 PM~4537883
> *talk about spelling droop, rollerz, it think its roller. lol! j/k
> *




i know damn, and they put it on plaques hahaha jk


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERHOMIE_@Jan 2 2006, 11:09 PM~4537883
> *talk about spelling droop, rollerz, it think its roller. lol! j/k
> *



ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jan 2 2006, 11:13 PM~4537909
> *i know damn, and they put it on plaques hahaha jk
> *


DID SOMEBODY SAY PLAQUES,CHARLES I HOPE YOU GUYS GET THEM ONEDAY IT'S BEEN,HOW LONG GOING ON 4YR'S AND YOUR CLUB STILL ISN'T REPPIN TO THE FULLEST :roflmao: J/K MAYBE YOU SHOULD ASK YOUR PRES.SINCE HE HAS JACKED OVER $20,000 IN THE LAST YEAR 



ROLLERZ ONLY
4 LIFE


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jan 2 2006, 11:13 PM~4537909
> *i know damn, and they put it on plaques hahaha jk
> *


You need to grow some hair on your balls before you try to clown, young buck.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:0


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jan 2 2006, 11:37 PM~4538028
> *DID SOMEBODY SAY PLAQUES,CHARLES I HOPE YOU GUYS GET THEM ONEDAY IT'S BEEN,HOW LONG GOING ON 4YR'S AND YOUR CLUB STILL ISN'T REPPIN TO THE FULLEST  :roflmao: J/K MAYBE YOU SHOULD ASK YOUR PRES.SINCE HE HAS JACKED OVER $20,000 IN THE LAST YEAR
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> 4 LIFE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jan 2 2006, 11:13 PM~4537909
> *i know damn, and they put it on plaques hahaha jk
> *


Don't hate cause you don't have a plaque. Maybe you should save up your lunch money to buy one.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:tears:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

i didnt mean no disrespect homey, i was just foolin around, the homey Jose's reppin Rollerz too, sorry if i crossed the line


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jan 2 2006, 11:52 PM~4538091
> *i didnt mean no disrespect homey, i was just foolin around, the homey Jose's reppin Rollerz too, sorry if i crossed the line
> *


DON'T TRY TO CLOWN ROLLERZ ONLY, HOMIE. OR NEXT TIME YOU MIGHT BE REALLY CRYING :tears: .


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hey now,no need for any of that,and if he decides to roll with us he will be gettin a plaque as soon as he pays for his,


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

can't we all just get alone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 3 2006, 02:06 AM~4538309
> *hey now,no need for any of that,and if he decides to roll with us he will be gettin a plaque as soon as he pays for his,
> *


DON'T START NOTHING, WON'T BE NOTHING.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jan 3 2006, 01:09 PM~4539890
> *can't we all just get alone!!!!!!!!!
> *



alone? :scrutinize: 


Dont know about we all but I can get alone just fine. :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERHOMIE (Aug 12, 2005)

BECAREFUL YOU SEE HOW SOMETHING LITTLE AS SPELLING GETS OUT OF HAND. WE ALL KNOW ITS IN FUN


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jan 3 2006, 11:09 AM~4539890
> *can't we all just get alone!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

yeah no kidding! 

this is a new year let by gones be!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Jan 2 2006, 11:45 PM~4538059
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


come on homies, lets leave this shit off the internet.....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

Droop, you still got the number, give the homie a call sometime foo....


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 3 2006, 07:06 PM~4542930
> *Droop, you still got the number, give the homie a call sometime foo....
> *


GOT WHO'S NUMBER?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

bump i guess


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT,AND I AINT STARTIN NOTHIN,


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BUMPITY


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ooooooooooooo k


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin: ROLLERZ ONLY 4 LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jan 2 2006, 11:37 PM~4538028
> *DID SOMEBODY SAY PLAQUES,CHARLES I HOPE YOU GUYS GET THEM ONEDAY IT'S BEEN,HOW LONG GOING ON 4YR'S AND YOUR CLUB STILL ISN'T REPPIN TO THE FULLEST  :roflmao: J/K MAYBE YOU SHOULD ASK YOUR PRES.SINCE HE HAS JACKED OVER $20,000 IN THE LAST YEAR
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> 4 LIFE
> *





:0


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Jan 3 2006, 12:14 AM~4538150
> *DON'T TRY TO CLOWN ROLLERZ ONLY, HOMIE. OR NEXT TIME YOU MIGHT BE REALLY CRYING :tears: .
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Jan 2 2006, 11:51 PM~4538084
> *Don't hate cause you don't have a plaque. Maybe you should save up your lunch money to buy one.
> *





:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jan 2 2006, 11:52 PM~4538091
> *i didnt mean no disrespect homey, i was just foolin around, the homey Jose's reppin Rollerz too, sorry if i crossed the line
> *




IT'S ALL GOOD LIL HOMIE NO HARD FEELINGS


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHERE YOU AT DROOPY


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

Your late :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

I KNOW JUNIOR TOLD ME ABOUT THIS SHIT WHY YOU PICKIN ON MY LIL HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

IT'S ALL GOOD


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 4 2006, 07:28 PM~4550165
> *I KNOW JUNIOR TOLD ME ABOUT THIS SHIT WHY YOU PICKIN ON MY LIL HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


Shut up, save-a-ho, :0 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

droopy is it just me or r u always negative?


----------



## shanedog (Aug 16, 2005)

yeah that show at cheney stadium sucked ass so what eva


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hey shane have any new pix of the elco? like any with it posted up on 3 with the doors open?i had an idea for it next being a tilt nose.

and i aint made it to a cheney show yet,just the show at the church 2 years ago and the royal image show the same year,no ride then and chehalis last year,this year ill be hopin to have the olds out for at least chehalis and the picnic,


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 4 2006, 07:30 PM~4550173
> *IT'S ALL GOOD
> *


hey, can i borrow that charger this weekend?


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 5 2006, 12:13 AM~4551680
> *droopy is it just me or r u always negative?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shanedog_@Jan 5 2006, 12:39 AM~4551875
> *yeah  that show at cheney stadium sucked ass so what eva
> *


You suck ass :0 :0 :0 .j/p :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

where is my caddy?


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:around:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

damn feel all the love up in here!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shanedog_@Jan 5 2006, 12:39 AM~4551875
> *yeah  that show at cheney stadium sucked ass so what eva
> *


foo you wasn't even at this last one.... 
it was your judging that sucked the first year....


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 5 2006, 12:02 PM~4554182
> *foo you wasn't even at this last one....
> it was your judging that sucked the first year....
> *


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

oh damn


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

that's why i had to pretty much beg all the CC to come back and try it again....

how the hell can i guy try to judge a show and don't even know shit about cars... what's custom and what's not... and tell me how he can say a car with a big as dent in it can win fisrt place.... that's an easy answer, you all can figure that one out on your own, so i don't get blamed for callin him names


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Jan 5 2006, 01:39 AM~4552101
> *You suck ass :0  :0  :0 .j/p :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> where is my caddy?
> *


droop, that buster bought your caddy? had he called bitchin about this shit and that aint right and you did this and that to it....

he did that with Zach's elco and he even bitched to todd about some b/s after todd put on his lambo doors....

shit he even bitched at my son cause my son asked me if the elco was zachs.... which i heard that he claimed he built.... foo if you didn't build it just cause you bought it don't make it yours... you may be the owner, but not the builder... the car will always belong to the one who built it....untill you you do a complete make over..... just adding lambo doors don't mean you built it...BUSTA


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 5 2006, 10:41 PM~4558334
> *droop, that buster bought your caddy? had he called bitchin about this shit and that aint right and you did this and that to it....
> 
> he did that with Zach's elco and he even bitched to todd about some b/s after todd put on his lambo doors....
> ...


Amen


----------



## luckyboyone3 (Jun 19, 2003)

Yea. . . So about that show schedule, Any more Updates? Whats goin on with King Of The Streets this year?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 5 2006, 10:41 PM~4558334
> *droop, that buster bought your caddy? had he called bitchin about this shit and that aint right and you did this and that to it....
> 
> he did that with Zach's elco and he even bitched to todd about some b/s after todd put on his lambo doors....
> ...



actually s.i. customs installed those lambo doors,and i know this as i heard him at the seattle church show i went to with smooth impressions,bitchin that they rubbin in spots,there wasnt a kit available for that car so it was custom done with a kit,i seen pix of the work that was done,along with just a deck n mids tryin to say he is puttin in a system...and even i know he bought it from zach,and im a newb in the scene here still,


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

shane can't produce new pics of the elco... he's a foo, first f'd up the tailgate when he got out of his other car and forgot to set the E brake and it rolled into it, then he totaled it..... 
who does he think he is commin on LiL talking shit about about b/s when he don't know shit with his 10 posts... 

yeah he had Zach work on the lifts and said that zach buckled his quarters... when he was the one that fucked them up, damn elco wasn't strapped or nothing and 3's will definately fuck up your quarters if you don't at the bare minimun strap the quarters....


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 6 2006, 01:59 PM~4561956
> *shane can't produce new pics of the elco... he's a foo, first f'd up the tailgate when he got out of his other car and forgot to set the E brake and it rolled into it, then he totaled it.....
> who does he think he is commin on LiL talking shit about about b/s when he don't know shit with his 10 posts...
> 
> ...


COME ON NOW LETS NOT TURN THIS INTO A POST ABOUT SHANE HE'S THE HOMIE  AND I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT HE HAS 10 RIDES LIFTED AT HIS HOUSE RIGHT NOW AND WILL SERVE BOTH OF YOU,NOT TRYING TO START SHIT BUT YOU CANT KNOCK THE HOMIE BECAUSE HE'S GOT ABOUT 30 CARS AND 10 ARE LIFTED


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jan 6 2006, 05:39 PM~4563555
> *COME ON NOW LETS NOT TURN THIS INTO A POST ABOUT SHANE HE'S THE HOMIE    AND I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT HE HAS 10 RIDES LIFTED AT HIS HOUSE RIGHT NOW AND WILL SERVE BOTH OF YOU,NOT TRYING TO START SHIT BUT YOU CANT KNOCK THE HOMIE BECAUSE HE'S GOT ABOUT 30 CARS AND 10 ARE LIFTED
> *


then he souldn't have taken offens to my 10 year old asking if the elco was zach's and him lil newbie ass should be commin on here saying the chaney show sucked when he wasn't even there this year... but it did suck when he judged the car... 


damn so he got that many cars... his shit mus look like a junk yard then.....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

he can try to come serve me if he wants... everyone knows my shit aint no hopper,,, have him bring his shit to a show and we'll go point for point... oh wait he don't know nothing about the points system....


sorry JR, he may be on of yalls homies but he's a busta to alot more people than he, you or anyone will ever know....


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

ROB I DONT KNOW WHAT THE COMMENTS WERE MADE ABOUT THE CHENEY SHOW BUT I THOUGHT THAT IT WAS ONE OF THE BEST OVERALL SHOW IN THE NW ALL YEAR,AS FOR HIS YARD LOOKING LIKE A JUNK YARD,FOR THE MOST PART THERE ALL PRETTY CLEAN


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

right on, like you said the chaney show was one of the best, and you know i take pride in the shit that i do, and i was a big part of last years show.... and for him to come ontothis post and say ther chaney show sucked... i'll straight up knock his skinny as the fuck out.... especiallt talking that shit and he wasn't even there.....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

out of everyone there lowriders and hot rodders i only got on complaint and that was becasue i didn't have majic call names out with the trophies....


----------



## shanedog (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 5 2006, 12:02 PM~4554182
> *[B for one i was there i had the candy purple lincon and the blue monte with lambo drs on 22s so get ur facts right. and the judgin last yr they lost there judge so i got thrown in to help. that wasnt my show i just helped them out.
> foo you wasn't even at this last one....
> it was your judging that sucked the first year....
> *


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shanedog_@Jan 6 2006, 06:01 PM~4563686
> *
> *


oh no excuse me sir i'm sorry i got you all wrong...

if the show sucked in your opinion then y did everyone else have a great time....


----------



## shanedog (Aug 16, 2005)

*i didnt say i did all the work on zacks old car i did some hydro stuff and si customs did my drs i got sick of people sayin thats zachs old car so now im redoing the whole car new frame is done .



Originally posted by Dressed2Impress@Jan 6 2006, 05:43 PM~4563584
then he souldn't have taken offens to my 10 year old asking if the elco was zach's and him lil newbie ass should be commin on here saying the chaney show sucked when he wasn't even there this year... but it did suck when he judged the car... 
damn so he got that many cars... his shit mus look like a junk yard then.....


Click to expand...

*


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

i didn't say i heard you say that... i heard people say you said that....


----------



## shanedog (Aug 16, 2005)

*you dont even no me home boy why u talk all that smack.



Originally posted by Dressed2Impress@Jan 6 2006, 05:49 PM~4563612
he can try to come serve me if he wants... everyone knows my shit aint no hopper,,, have him bring his shit to a show and we'll go point for point... oh wait he don't know nothing about the points system....
sorry JR, he may be on of yalls homies but he's a busta to alot more people than he, you or anyone will ever know....


Click to expand...

*


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

yeah well thats what people will say when you buy someones old car... what can i say.... i never said it was zach's when he didn't own it anymore... even whe he owned it we didn't call it zach's... we called it the elco....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

you don't know me either... so i guess we're even... and why am i talking shit... hmmmm... i was a big contributor to the success of the chaney show last past summer and i take offense to you saying it sucked when everyone who is someone in the loeirdere community here in the NW had a great time... and not even one hot rodder even had a complaint about how i ran the show.....


----------



## shanedog (Aug 16, 2005)

*i was there and armondo from moctuzuma told me that there was gonna be raffle wit 50/50 and there wasnt .the show was a great show on the attendance and judgein i give that but there were a few things people didnt like thats all im sayin.



Originally posted by Dressed2Impress@Jan 6 2006, 05:54 PM~4563648
right on, like you said the chaney show was one of the best, and you know i take pride in the shit that i do, and i was a big part of last years show.... and for him to come ontothis post and say ther chaney show sucked... i'll straight up knock his skinny as the fuck out.... especiallt talking that shit and he wasn't even there.....


Click to expand...

*


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shanedog_@Jan 5 2006, 12:39 AM~4551875
> *yeah  that show at cheney stadium sucked ass so what eva
> *


i think tthis is what you actually said and that's why i took big offense and was just stating what other have told me about you....


----------



## shanedog (Aug 16, 2005)

*every body cam at me durin the show last yr and a little this yr cuzz they thought it was my show like i said i got draged in to it it just pissed me off so im not tryin to start shit were the lowridin community we nned to stick together i was just givin my opinon on show and i dont give a fuck what haters have said bout me cuzz i they was a man they would come to my face and say some shit to me .



Originally posted by Dressed2Impress@Jan 6 2006, 06:12 PM~4563767
you don't know me either... so i guess we're even... and why am i talking shit... hmmmm... i was a big contributor to the success of the chaney show last past summer and i take offense to you saying it sucked when everyone who is someone in the loeirdere community here in the NW had a great time... and not even one hot rodder even had a complaint about how i ran the show.....


Click to expand...

*


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shanedog_@Jan 6 2006, 06:19 PM~4563812
> *every body cam at me durin the show last yr and a little this yr cuzz they thought it was my show like i said i got draged in to it it just pissed me off so im not tryin to start shit were the lowridin community we nned to stick together i was just givin my opinon on show and i dont give a fuck what haters have said bout me cuzz i they was a man they would come to my face and say some shit to me .
> *


*
i'm a man and i'll straight up tell anybody anything to their face... that comment you posted just pissed me off so i posted my opinion about your comment... and other added onto it... 

and yes there was a 50/50 raffle... it was at the gate and the girls even walked around sellin tickets.... 

comments like that on public sites like this is what tears up the lowrider community....*


----------



## shanedog (Aug 16, 2005)

*now that show lowcos did that was the shit i just wish we could have shows here like that some time but chenny was cool by the way my vice president of the club was ur dj there so contibuted as well*


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Do you all need to get a room and become lovers again :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 3 2006, 07:05 PM~4542918
> *come on homies, lets leave this shit off the internet.....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shanedog (Aug 16, 2005)

*i know there was a 50/50 but not a raffle like what armondo said u guys were to have my bad bout comment was just pissed people thought it was my show.



Originally posted by Dressed2Impress@Jan 6 2006, 06:24 PM~4563853
i'm a man and i'll straight up tell anybody anything to their face...  that comment you posted just pissed me off so i posted my opinion about your comment... and other added onto it... 

and yes there was a 50/50 raffle... it was at the gate and the girls even walked around sellin tickets.... 

comments like that on public sites like this is what tears up the lowrider community....


Click to expand...

*


----------



## shanedog (Aug 16, 2005)

*what up droopy



Originally posted by Mr.Droopy@Jan 6 2006, 06:32 PM~4563908
:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


Click to expand...

*


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 6 2006, 07:31 PM~4563901
> *Do you all need to get a room and become lovers again :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

whats up nw riders.. just a couple of months to chehalis.. :thumbsup:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 6 2006, 05:35 PM~4563926
> *:0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## shanedog (Aug 16, 2005)

*that aint funny tony :angry:



Originally posted by BIGTONY@Jan 6 2006, 06:31 PM~4563901
Do you all need to get a room and become lovers again :biggrin:


Click to expand...

*


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shanedog_@Jan 6 2006, 06:35 PM~4563924
> *what up droopy
> *


*
What up homie :biggrin:*


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 6 2006, 06:31 PM~4563901
> *Do you all need to get a room and become lovers again :biggrin:
> *


think that will work tony.. i am bigger than him..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shanedog_@Jan 6 2006, 05:36 PM~4563936
> *that aint funny tony :angry:
> *


*
YES IT IS :biggrin:*


----------



## shanedog (Aug 16, 2005)

*not much just had a call sayin people talkin smack bout me so i jumped on to see what the deal was thats all u know



Originally posted by Mr.Droopy@Jan 6 2006, 06:38 PM~4563947
What up homie :biggrin:


Click to expand...

*


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 6 2006, 05:38 PM~4563950
> *think that will work tony.. i am bigger than him..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


K-Y IT WILL FIT :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 6 2006, 05:40 PM~4563961
> *K-Y IT WILL FIT :biggrin:
> *


if theres a will theres a way. :biggrin:


----------



## shanedog (Aug 16, 2005)

*ok a little funny but whats crackin u fuckin with a new whip yet



Originally posted by BIGTONY@Jan 6 2006, 06:39 PM~4563952
YES IT IS :biggrin:


Click to expand...

*


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 6 2006, 06:40 PM~4563961
> *K-Y IT WILL FIT :biggrin:
> *


i don't know dawg, that shit gets all tacky and shit....


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 6 2006, 07:41 PM~4563970
> *i don't know dawg, that shit gets all tacky and shit....
> *


This topic just got GAY.


----------



## shanedog (Aug 16, 2005)

*not in my ass i aint the one i been to the joint homie dont play that shit ya heard.



Originally posted by BIGTONY@Jan 6 2006, 06:40 PM~4563961
K-Y IT WILL FIT :biggrin:


Click to expand...

*


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 6 2006, 05:41 PM~4563970
> *i don't know dawg, that shit gets all tacky and shit....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shanedog_@Jan 6 2006, 07:12 PM~4563770
> *i was there and armondo from moctuzuma told me that there was gonna be raffle wit 50/50 and there wasnt .the show was a great show on the attendance and judgein i give that but there were a few things people didnt like thats all im sayin.
> *


*
There was a 50/50 raffle I believe the winner won around $90. I know that much cause I was the one studdering on the mic. :biggrin: 
Come on Shane you got 2 give it up over all it was a good show. We worked very hard to get thing right. Thats why we would be offended by you sayin the show sucked. :angry: The only thing that there were issues with and EVERYONE agreed was the garbage ass music they played, and lack of food. My personal prob was I missed the bikini contest cause it stated imediatly after the hop.LOL  

It all good. We do as we do.  :biggrin:*


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 6 2006, 07:43 PM~4563979
> *This topic just got GAY.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jan 6 2006, 06:49 PM~4564020
> *There was a 50/50 raffle I believe the winner won around $90. I know that much cause I was the one studdering on the mic. :biggrin:
> Come on Shane you got 2 give it up over all it was a good show. We worked very hard to get thing right. Thats why we would be offended by you sayin the show sucked.  :angry:  The only thing that there were issues with and EVERYONE agreed was the garbage ass music they played, and lack of food. My personal prob was I missed the bikini contest cause it stated imediatly after the hop.LOL
> 
> ...


and i missed everything cause i was adding up everyones scores..... on my trailer at the main gate.....


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jan 3 2006, 01:09 PM~4539890
> *can't we all just get along!!!!!!!!!
> *


I got 2 bring this up again from the last loving moment on this topic.
:biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jan 1 2006, 07:42 PM~4529300
> *ridin low in the 360 (date ?)
> CHEHALIS MAY 28th
> XXX June 18th
> ...


bump this one up so it dont get lost. lol :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

You know what im tired of hearing about this show sucked and that show sucked to mean ANY SHOW we can have or attend up here in the NW is a GOOD show as we all know the lowriding as slowed down up here maybe not on a personal level for some or all of us on here but you can see it when you try and go out riding or rolling downtown there is hardly anybody out anymore even the shows we have the attendance is not the greatest has it has been in the past years so what i say and have said for a long time FUCK A TROPHY it about alot more than that with me i dont build my car for a TRAOPHY or to BEAT the next guy out there i build it for ME and for ME to ENJOY it if i win, i win ,cool if not i REALLY GIVE A FUCK i would rather build my car ENJOY it at KICK IT with the HOMIES at the SHOWS  than wining a TROPHY now im not saying don't attend the shows or don't bring your car or stop supporting them but i will say FUCK A TROPHY  :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

This topic just got GAY.
[/quote]
thought this was the last loving comment


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jan 6 2006, 06:50 PM~4563617
> *CHENEY SHOW BUT I THOUGHT THAT IT WAS ONE OF THE BEST OVERALL SHOW IN THE NW ALL YEAR
> *


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

the GREAT ONE Big TONE has spoken is infanate words of wisdom... i hear ya everytime you say it Tone and i've never said any show sucked.. and that's why i got so upset when i read that comment... especially since i was on here pushin the show all the time here on LIL and everyone that came thru the gate knew Jon B and i were running things making sure everything went off smooth and as fast and on time as possible, at the end of the show i wouild say at least 3 to 4 dozen people congradulated us for a job well done and to see that comment made.... well you know... 

i may not have attened as many shows the last 2 summers as i wanted to but that is due to this war b/s that we got going on in the middle east... 

*shit if someone wants a trophy hell i'll give them one of mine*...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 6 2006, 07:58 PM~4564069
> *You know what im tired of hearing about this show sucked and that show sucked to mean ANY  SHOW  we can have or attend up here in the NW is a GOOD show as we all know the lowriding as slowed down up here maybe not on a personal level for some or all of us on here but you can see it when you try and go out riding or rolling downtown there is hardly anybody out anymore even the shows we have the attendance is not the greatest has it has been in the past years so what i say and have said for a long time FUCK A TROPHY it about alot more than that with me i dont build my car for a TRAOPHY  or to BEAT the next guy out there i build it for ME and for ME to ENJOY  it  if i win, i win ,cool if not i REALLY GIVE A FUCK  i would rather build my car ENJOY it at KICK IT  with the HOMIES at the SHOWS   than wining a TROPHY now im not saying don't attend the shows or don't bring your car or stop supporting them but i will say FUCK A TROPHY   :biggrin:
> *


Agreed, fuck a trophy.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 6 2006, 07:11 PM~4564132
> *Agreed, fuck a trophy.
> *



all they do is take up space and collect dust....


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 6 2006, 05:58 PM~4564069
> *You know what im tired of hearing about this show sucked and that show sucked to mean ANY  SHOW  we can have or attend up here in the NW is a GOOD show as we all know the lowriding as slowed down up here maybe not on a personal level for some or all of us on here but you can see it when you try and go out riding or rolling downtown there is hardly anybody out anymore even the shows we have the attendance is not the greatest has it has been in the past years so what i say and have said for a long time FUCK A TROPHY it about alot more than that with me i dont build my car for a TRAOPHY  or to BEAT the next guy out there i build it for ME and for ME to ENJOY  it  if i win, i win ,cool if not i REALLY GIVE A FUCK  i would rather build my car ENJOY it at KICK IT  with the HOMIES at the SHOWS   than wining a TROPHY now im not saying don't attend the shows or don't bring your car or stop supporting them but i will say FUCK A TROPHY   :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shanedog (Aug 16, 2005)

*tight hope to see u out there this yr that be tight no pics of elco on here yet but workin on it i just got to many projects youll see them soon u know me i role a different ride each yr afew new ones this yr comin out for those haterz .



Originally posted by vengence@Jan 5 2006, 12:44 AM~4551902
hey shane have any new pix of the elco? like any with it posted up on 3 with the doors open?i had an idea for it next being a tilt nose.

and i aint made it to a cheney show yet,just the show at the church 2 years ago and the royal image show the same year,no ride then and chehalis last year,this year ill be hopin to have the olds out for at least chehalis and the picnic,


Click to expand...

*


----------



## shanedog (Aug 16, 2005)

*u suck my ass :biggrin:



Originally posted by Mr.Droopy@Jan 5 2006, 01:39 AM~4552101
You suck ass :0  :0  :0 .j/p :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: 

where is my caddy?


Click to expand...

*


----------



## shanedog (Aug 16, 2005)

*for one i didnt buy droopys cad my boy did and they chiped the paint on the elco thats what i was pissed about but all thats old news so why bring up old shit that dont have nutin to do wit u.and i aint no buster but i can bust some slugs in some ass talkin fools we can get gangsta e s p 4 life 4 the trash talkers ya heard so get ur facts right.busta



Originally posted by Dressed2Impress@Jan 5 2006, 10:41 PM~4558334
droop, that buster bought your caddy? had he called bitchin about this shit and that aint right and you did this and that to it....

he did that with Zach's elco and he even bitched to todd about some b/s after todd put on his lambo doors....

shit he even bitched at my son cause my son asked me if the elco was zachs.... which i heard that he claimed he built.... foo if you didn't build it just cause you bought it don't make it yours... you may be the owner, but not the builder... the car will always belong to the one who built it....untill you you do a complete make over..... just adding lambo doors don't mean you built it...BUSTA


Click to expand...

*


----------



## shanedog (Aug 16, 2005)

*fo sure no doubt but i should be havein people callin me up cuzz rob wants to talk shit bout me that he heard from others that r just hatein on me cuzz i got whips hes trying to start beef that he dont want . but i feel u on the show i know its hard to put on i give u props on the show but rob needs to quit talkin shit fo real thats all ima say .



Originally posted by TEGOJUA@Jan 6 2006, 06:49 PM~4564020
There was a 50/50 raffle I believe the winner won around $90. I know that much cause I was the one studdering on the mic. :biggrin: 
Come on Shane you got 2 give it up over all it was a good show. We worked very hard to get thing right. Thats why we would be offended by you sayin the show sucked.  :angry:  The only thing that there were issues with and EVERYONE agreed was the garbage ass music they played, and lack of food. My personal prob was I missed the bikini contest cause it stated imediatly after the hop.LOL  

It all good. We do as we do.   :biggrin:


Click to expand...

*


----------



## shanedog (Aug 16, 2005)

*but anyway enuff of this bullshit lets talk bout something else



Originally posted by Dressed2Impress@Jan 6 2006, 06:52 PM~4564036
and i missed everything cause i was adding up everyones scores..... on my trailer at the main gate.....


Click to expand...

*


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

are any of you folks planning on heading out to the XXX show? Imma try and get to ALL of the shows, but for sure imma be at that one, and im tryin to see who's goign to that one.


----------



## shanedog (Aug 16, 2005)

*yeah laylow gonna try and make it.



Originally posted by underageimp@Jan 6 2006, 10:41 PM~4565284
are any of you folks planning on heading out to the XXX show?  Imma try and get to ALL of the shows, but for sure imma be at that one, and im tryin to see who's goign to that one.


Click to expand...

*


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i agree with all the positive comments that i have read. Big T your right i go to shows to hang out and meet new peeps to hang out with. fuck a damn throphy. but i will say don't hate on anyone that threw a show and it didn't go the way you wanted it to. i don't see anyone else trying to throw any damn shows up this way. Everyone talked about the Gladiator show last year but didn't show the fuck up but the select few. for those of us who has thrown shows good job and i loved them. to all the fake ass wanna be riders out there. sell ya shit and stay home!

now moving on to more positive things. let's make the 06 a year to remember in a positive way not a negative one.



aiight i'm thru venting! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

true that


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Dec 30 2005, 12:08 AM~4512258
> *ridin low in the 360 (date ?)
> CHEHALIS MAY 28th
> XXX June 18th
> ...


some good shows there homie :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shanedog_@Jan 6 2006, 08:25 PM~4564497
> *for one i didnt buy droopys cad my boy did and they chiped the paint on the elco thats what i was pissed about but all thats old news so why bring up old shit that dont have nutin to do wit u.and i aint no buster but i can bust some slugs in some ass talkin fools we can get gangsta e s p 4 life 4 the trash talkers  ya heard so get ur facts right.busta
> *


*
i can't even comment on this gansta shit..been there done that already a long time ago when i was young and STUPID... i'm really scared... i better go hide under a rock or something....

if you can't settle your buisness by talking one on one or going to blows one on one then what ever.... that's real good for the LOWRIDER IMAGE. its a no wonder most of AMERICA think all we're all thugs...*


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

i'm done with ya and your internet gangsta b/s....


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 7 2006, 08:48 PM~4569738
> *i can't even comment on this gansta shit..been there done that already a long time ago when i was young and STUPID... i'm really scared... i better go hide under a rock or something....
> 
> if you can't settle your buisness by talking one on one or going to blows one on one then what ever.... that's real good for the LOWRIDER IMAGE. its a no wonder most of AMERICA think all we're all thugs...
> *


gotta admit, we do it to ourselves sometimes with the shit some individuals (not the club) and organizations allow to be represented as


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

yeah and then they'd be all pissed off when the get fucked with by the cops... 

hmm wonder why the cops always fuck with the lolo's....


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

what it gone do?


----------



## luckyboyone3 (Jun 19, 2003)

Yea thats good an all but what about some more shows? anyone got any new info about FUTURE shows?


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luckyboyone3+Jan 8 2006, 04:24 PM~4573935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

our date is gonna be the 12th more than likely


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok so now that all that is settled,indeed we all as riders need to stick together,i agree with tony you build a ride for you not for everyone else,therefore you build it to your taste,thats why im buildin the olds the way i am,my style my way,i really dont care about a trophy thats just a bonus showin that the judges thought my ride had earned it,


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## shanedog (Aug 16, 2005)

*u the one callin people busta talkin bout knockin me out i didnt say shit bout u like that so what eva i just based my oppion on a show and u want to trip about some bull shit car show when its only a fuckin car show so then drop the bull bout me and its all good .have a good yr.



Originally posted by Dressed2Impress@Jan 7 2006, 06:48 PM~4569738
i can't even comment on this gansta shit..been there done that already a long time ago when i was young and STUPID... i'm really scared... i better go hide under a rock or something....

if you can't settle your buisness by talking one on one or going to blows one on one then what ever.... that's real good for the LOWRIDER IMAGE. its a no wonder most of AMERICA think all we're all thugs...


Click to expand...

*


----------



## shanedog (Aug 16, 2005)

*wheres the show gonna be :biggrin:



Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg@Jan 8 2006, 03:37 PM~4573992
our date is gonna be the 12th more than likely


Click to expand...

*


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Ok guys i would like some feedback from those of you that went to the show that Showtime car Club and Victory Outreach Church put on up in Tophat over the summer
Was it a decent/good show?
Would you attend again?
Did the stuff the church was doing effect the show or hinder it in anyway?
any other opinions would help also if you can maybe ask some other people that attend there view on it i know not that many people get on here thanks


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

where the lowcos and the cheney show gon' be at. and when they gonna go down. imma try an get my truck ready.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dyme_sak_hustla_@Jan 9 2006, 04:18 AM~4577681
> *where the lowcos and the cheney show gon' be at. and when they gonna go down. imma try an get my truck ready.
> *


Lowcos probably still at the race track by the casino i think Aug 20th and the Cheney show is at the Cheney Stadium off hwy 16 in Tacoma not sure of tha date on this one


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 9 2006, 05:09 AM~4577675
> *Ok guys i would like some feedback from those of you that went to the show that Showtime car Club and Victory Outreach Church put on up in Tophat over the summer
> Was it a decent/good show?
> Would you attend again?
> ...


I thought it was a cool ass show, even though I didn't win anything   j/p. Maybe more classes. We will be there for sure, if you guys throw another show there. The people there were really friendly.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 9 2006, 04:09 AM~4577675
> *Ok guys i would like some feedback from those of you that went to the show that Showtime car Club and Victory Outreach Church put on up in Tophat over the summer
> Was it a decent/good show?
> Would you attend again?
> ...


good show and yes i would go again. more space would be nice but other than that. it was a good show. maybe add a hop or something of the sort. but overall very nice show!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

thought it was great!!!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 9 2006, 05:09 AM~4577675
> *Ok guys i would like some feedback from those of you that went to the show that Showtime car Club and Victory Outreach Church put on up in Tophat over the summer
> Was it a decent/good show?
> Would you attend again?
> ...


Tone, 

even though i didn't et to go cause i was on duty that weekend, i heard nothing but good thangs Bro, and i think it was pretty sweet that LRM covered it...


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 8 2006, 03:37 PM~4573992
> *our date is gonna be the 12th more than likely
> *


is that Aug, 12th big Dawg....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks guys for the input also if you could ask some other that where there and do not come on here the same ?'s i would appreciate it


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 9 2006, 01:49 PM~4579717
> *is that Aug, 12th big Dawg....
> *


thats what its lookin like,


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

but remember its not a set thing yet but more than likely,will know by the end of next week.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 10 2006, 02:16 AM~4584249
> *but remember its not a set thing yet but more than likely,will know by the end of next week.
> *


hope i don't have duty that weekend...


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 10 2006, 09:50 AM~4585877
> *hope i don't have duty that weekend...
> *


fool you always have duty during the happenings...........yeah i hope you don't have duty either so you can come out with the big boys and play! :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jan 10 2006, 04:07 PM~4588431
> *fool you always have duty during the happenings...........yeah i hope you don't have duty either so you can come out with the big boys and play! :biggrin:
> *


tell me about it, sure has been that way in the last 2 years....


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

that blows man,


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

ANY MO SHOWS?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

the list is seemin kinda small,so lets see some more shows to go with that list,


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

people are slow to post there shows this year.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jan 12 2006, 07:30 PM~4605926
> *people are slow to post there shows this year.
> *


Everyone's still in the winter hibernation mode. :biggrin: 

Mays comin up quick! :0


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jan 12 2006, 07:48 PM~4606980
> *Everyone's still in the winter hibernation mode. :biggrin:
> 
> Mays comin up quick! :0
> *


more like hibernating from the rain


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jan 14 2006, 10:44 AM~4618194
> *more like hibernating from the rain
> *


i know that's what i've been doin


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 14 2006, 12:12 PM~4619149
> *i know that's what i've been doin
> *


i have to drive to Silverdale in this shit everyday and it sucks.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

its set to be on the 12th of aug. and i know what ya mean about may comin quick and the rain sux,i work in the rain everyday,today was beautiful and i was wishin i could go cruisin.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Bumpittty bump :biggrin: 





ridin low in the 360 (date ?)
CHEHALIS MAY 28th
XXX June 18th 
YAKIMA JULY 9th
PORTLAND AUG. 6th
SEMPER FI NW PICNIC 12th
B & I August 13th
LOWCOS SHOW probably aug. 20th


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 9 2006, 05:09 AM~4577675
> *Ok guys i would like some feedback from those of you that went to the show that Showtime car Club and Victory Outreach Church put on up in Tophat over the summer
> Was it a decent/good show?
> Would you attend again?
> ...


Im only adding my 2 cents because you asked for it.

I think that negative coments hurt peoples feelings that work very hard to put these shows on, With that said I will try to keep this as positive as I can.

The show its self was very good. Showtime and the church did a great job. It would be nice if they had a little bigger space, But I think they worked well with what they had.

But........ I learned what OUTREACH meant that day. I have never felt anyone ever push there religon on me so hard in my whole life as I did that day. With that being said I dont think that I could return to that show. Just my 2 cents I hope I did not affend anyone.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Chad thanks for being honest we will for sure take this up with who it is need be taken up with thanks for your input


> _Originally posted by leo_@Jan 15 2006, 12:09 PM~4625837
> *Im only adding my 2 cents because you asked for it.
> 
> I think that negative coments hurt peoples feelings that work very hard to put these shows on, With that said I will try to keep this as positive as I can.
> ...


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

Visit Our website to see the 2006 tour line up. 

june 18th show? need soem info on that one, more than a date..

aug 13th B & I, where is it goign down?

anybody else throwing bbq's, shows, events let me know so we can be there. 
-Tim


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 15 2006, 03:02 PM~4626337
> *Chad thanks for being honest we will for sure take this up with who it is need be taken up with thanks for your input
> *



I enjoyed that car show!


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

also the ridin low in the 360 show. I would like to go to that one also


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by imtatortot+Jan 15 2006, 07:20 PM~4627600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B&I IS USUALLY AT THE B&I ITS A SHOPPING CENTER IN TACOMA. :biggrin:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

SHIT EVERY SHOW THAT I WENT TO I HAD A LOT OF FUN WITH THE SHOW TIME / OUT REACH SHOW WAS FUN TO I HOPE THERES ONE NEXT YEAR.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn and i can only make it to like 3 shows this year unless i have a day off the day of a show,


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 16 2006, 01:35 AM~4631302
> *damn and i can only make it to like 3 shows this year unless i have a day off the day of a show,
> *


JUST QUIT!!!! 
















J/K :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jan 15 2006, 12:41 PM~4625168
> *Bumpittty bump :biggrin:
> ridin low in the 360 (date ?)
> CHEHALIS MAY 28th
> ...


SEMPER FI C.C. PNW PICNIC
AUGUST 12, 2005
RAINIER VISTA COMMUNITY PARK
LACEY, WASHINGTON


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

C U ALL SOON!!!!

THE RELIGIOUS STUFF WAS A LITTLE MUCH. BUT EVERYTHING ELSE WAS HELLA COOL--


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV (Oct 14, 2003)

To every one puttin on a show is there any way u can have more than one person selling food so just in case one dont show we wont go starvin. just puttin in my 2 cents in.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR ORTEGA JR XIV_@Jan 16 2006, 12:03 PM~4633668
> *To every one puttin on a show is there any way u can have more than one person selling food so just in case one dont show we wont go starvin. just puttin in my 2 cents in.
> *


what's going on bro? yeah you can have more than one vendor at a show! they have to be different types of food but you can have as many as you can cram in a show!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR ORTEGA JR XIV_@Jan 16 2006, 01:03 PM~4633668
> *To every one puttin on a show is there any way u can have more than one person selling food so just in case one dont show we wont go starvin. just puttin in my 2 cents in.
> *


hmmmm... wonder what show your talking about....hehehe
yeah moctezuma learned their lession on that one... dude with the bbq truck paid them extra to be the only food vendor there... real SMART move...


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jan 15 2006, 07:14 PM~4628142
> *I PULLED THIS UP HOPE IT HELPS. I THINK THIS PLACE HAS ALOT OF ROD SHOWS SO THE LOLO'S SHOULD ROLL A FEW EYE'S.
> B&I IS USUALLY AT THE B&I ITS A SHOPPING CENTER IN TACOMA. :biggrin:
> *



Thanks for the info!


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR THE CREW AT ALL THE LOWRIDER GET DOWNS


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 17 2006, 11:31 PM~4646029
> *:biggrin:
> *


Who?














:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol whaddup homie


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Jan 18 2006, 09:47 PM~4654952
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats what i said.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup homie.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 20 2006, 12:13 AM~4663071
> *sup homie.
> *


Nada damn. Lovin tha rain! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im lovin 2 days off,other than that nada,now just to be able to work on the olds,


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

damn its been raining... where have i been......hehehe


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you smartass rob,well i just hope i can get some work done on the olds,at least the tranny in and the deck installed,.


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whaddup larry,


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@Jan 20 2006, 11:44 PM~4671115
> *:wave:
> *


Got 2 change your avi from the sonics 2 the hawks. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jan 20 2006, 09:50 PM~4671155
> *Got 2 change your avi from the sonics 2 the hawks. LOL :biggrin:
> *


BEEN A SONIC FAN FOR THE LONGEST......IVE HATED THE HAWKS FOREVER BUT IF THE SEABITCHES!!!! WIN MIGHT CHANGE IT! KNOWING THE HAWKS THEY WILL BLOW IT ON SUNDAY!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ahh thats a thought


----------



## ShortyX3 (Sep 2, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whaddup homie


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup droopy


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HOW BOUT DEM SEAHAWKS


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 21 2006, 04:58 PM~4675249
> *HOW BOUT DEM SEAHAWKS
> *


yup how bout them... hehehe... you can't not be a fan if your from the NW since its the only football team up here.....hehehe


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I AGREE DOG


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sorry guys im a raider fan for life.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

i just started watching NFL again, i stopped for a few years, i used to be a packers fan, but now i dont know, gotta give it to the seahawks since im in the NW :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

the hawks doin good,


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

yups and carolina doesnt have some of their starters from what i heard, so i think they got it. It's gonna be a good game for sure thouhg


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed,i think i know ill have to be workin on the olds if ima drive it to chehalis,aint showin this year though,i know my family will be watchin it though


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

im hopefully getting some pictures of mine tomorrow, some people told me to show mine, but it's nothing really, it's jsut stock except for a cd player, rims, and the hydros, but i took the rims off, ill take a picture of them just to prove i gots them though :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i aint stressin it homie


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 21 2006, 09:00 PM~4676845
> *sorry guys im a raider fan for life.
> *


yeah so am i but you still got to root for them omie...

i've been a raider fan longer than you've been around....hehehehe, back when the raiders where the raiders.....the dirtiest team in the NFL....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jan 22 2006, 12:01 AM~4677824
> *im hopefully getting some pictures of mine tomorrow, some people told me to show mine, but it's nothing really, it's jsut stock except for a cd player, rims, and the hydros, but i took the rims off, ill take a picture of them just to prove i gots them though  :biggrin:
> *


don't even worry about it not being show quality lil homie, just bring the damn thang and kick it with all of the NW rydas, that's what its all about..... and its the best parking in the house.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i know,just bcuz im the youngsta compred to you,no offense,i still give the hawks props for comin as far as they have.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 22 2006, 11:25 AM~4680128
> *i know,just bcuz im the youngsta compred to you,no offense,i still give the hawks props for comin as far as they have.
> *


 :roflmao: no ofense takin homie, i know i'm an old ass mofo:roflmao:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=235480
pics of the car


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

SUPER BOWL BABY.....


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

I saw the Steelers play today, they're going to be tough to beat.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

bettis is lookin like he got his a game way up this year,but i think the hawks have this one comin to em,


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

the hawks will show the nation what's up... all them doubters gonna shit.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed they will


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

freakin doubter, can't even give the hawks any credit


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

rob are you callin me a doubter? now thats not nice,i believe they will win the bowl,they have over earned it and they deserve this,


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

naw dawg... the media... none of the sports caster except for the local ones are giving them any credit.... even vegas has the steelers at -4 1/2.....


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

i think it's gonna be all about the d and i think polamalu and totupu. Those two are in EVERY play and they hit hard everytime.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MY MONEYS ON THE HAWKS NW FAMILY!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed its the year for the nw,


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 23 2006, 07:50 PM~4690081
> *MY MONEYS ON THE HAWKS        NW FAMILY!!!
> *


thats what i'm talking about playa


----------



## Mr Livin Low (Nov 16, 2003)

I probly came in late in the conversation.But its The Hawks all the way.The Stealers are bout to get jacked.


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

omar from 5zero3 in salem called me yesterday and wants to have a bbq on the last saturday of April down in salem  :dunno: time and location later


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Any known shows in JUNE?????


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

XXX Rootbeer on the 18th


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jan 24 2006, 06:32 PM~4696542
> *omar from 5zero3 in salem called me yesterday and wants to have a bbq on the last saturday of April down in salem   :dunno: time and location later
> *


LET ME KNOW HOMIE IM DOWN TO GO TO SALEM


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ROAD TRIP


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yall know when mine is,


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

DUDE WHERE'S MY CAR?


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jan 24 2006, 08:22 PM~4697715
> *XXX Rootbeer on the 18th
> *


Is that show for sure? :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

i think so, i have their events calendar in front of me and it says June 18th BLVD CC Custom Car Show. Issaquah,WA 425-392-1266. I haven't been there for a while, so maybe it changed, but I'm pretty sure it's still going on.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jan 25 2006, 02:15 PM~4703088
> *i think so, i have their events calendar in front of me and it says June 18th BLVD CC Custom Car Show.  Issaquah,WA 425-392-1266.  I haven't been there for a while, so maybe it changed, but I'm pretty sure it's still going on.
> *


I don't think it is.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

oh, well then i dont know :dunno:


----------



## ShortyX3 (Sep 2, 2003)

Im going to show up for shows this year fo sho :cheesy: when is the closest one coming up


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

CHEHALIS MAY28,2006


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill be there,


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

I be there :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShortyX3_@Jan 25 2006, 03:45 PM~4703841
> *Im going to show up for shows this year fo sho  :cheesy: when is the closest one coming up
> *


bellingham 360 show if its going down this year.... is usually te week before Chehalis


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

DAMN I WISH IT WAS SUMMER ALREADY ALL THE SHOWS R TO FAR AWAY.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

no it cant be summer already,the stereo isnt in the olds.


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 25 2006, 09:34 PM~4706450
> *no it cant be summer already,the stereo isnt in the olds.
> *


WELL HURRY UP!!!!!!!!



J/K :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im tryin


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

im trying to get out to at least most of the shows this year


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jan 25 2006, 10:15 PM~4706711
> *im trying to get out to at least most of the shows this year
> *


WHY NOT ALL OF THEM?


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jan 6 2006, 07:56 PM~4564058
> *ridin low in the 360 (date ?)
> CHEHALIS MAY 28th
> XXX June 18th
> ...


Bump it up again


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i aint even makin it to all the shows.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## carolinaking (Dec 6, 2004)

Well i'm hoping to make it out to the shows. Thou i'll be back in iraq in a few months. soooo i'll make the shows that i can. Anyone know where i can get the rules and regs for blvd show for the bikes.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

not sure i think that big nick or b a rider might have em,or loriding69


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carolinaking_@Jan 26 2006, 11:40 AM~4709853
> *Well i'm hoping to make it out to the shows. Thou i'll be back in iraq in a few months. soooo i'll make the shows that i can. Anyone know where i can get the rules and regs for blvd show for the bikes.
> *


FOOL HIT ME UP AND ILL GIVE YOU COPIES OF THE RULES :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

or he would know


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 26 2006, 09:11 PM~4714162
> *not sure i think that big nick or b a rider might have em,or loriding69
> *


nope i don't have them. but i do need them seeing if i get custody of my daughter she wants a bike when she gets here! :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

pretty much the same as LRM, but it also depends on the amount of entries, if theres not enough bike entries there will only be one class.....


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

what rob said i guess,i have no clue i was into bmx instead of lowrider bikes,.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carolinaking_@Jan 26 2006, 11:40 AM~4709853
> *Well i'm hoping to make it out to the shows. Thou i'll be back in iraq in a few months. soooo i'll make the shows that i can. Anyone know where i can get the rules and regs for blvd show for the bikes.
> *


PM me an Email address and i'll get ya a copy.....
:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

so is there any shows that we missed so far?


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 28 2006, 10:40 PM~4725849
> *so is there any shows that we missed so far?
> *


Haven't seen nothin new added


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 28 2006, 08:40 PM~4725849
> *so is there any shows that we missed so far?
> *


Anything in JUNE????


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats what i was wonderin as theres not to many showin in june,


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup droopy


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

what's up yall (yeah i know that was country as hell)


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jan 30 2006, 10:46 AM~4734069
> *what's up yall (yeah i know that was country as hell)
> *


going back to your beginnings are ya


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 30 2006, 10:21 AM~4734305
> *going back to your beginnings are ya
> *


and you know it. born and raised in Alabama


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jan 30 2006, 11:50 AM~4734488
> *and you know it. born and raised in Alabama
> *


come opn dawg, born and raised... then it should be BAMA to you.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jan 30 2006, 12:50 PM~4734488
> *and you know it. born and raised in Alabama
> *


dat der down souf. you not puttin 28's on the Lac is ya? :biggrin: 

What up E hows everything goin?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jan 30 2006, 11:06 AM~4734573
> *come opn dawg, born and raised... then it should be BAMA to you.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i have lost my countryness so yeah it's Alabama.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jan 30 2006, 03:31 PM~4736651
> *dat der down souf. you not puttin 28's on the Lac is ya? :biggrin:
> 
> What up E hows everything goin?
> *


nothing much bro what's going on with you? and by the way i might be from the dirty but i ain't down with 4X4's unless they are trucks.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jan 30 2006, 04:35 PM~4736681
> *nothing much bro what's going on with you? and by the way i might be from the dirty but i ain't down with 4X4's unless they are trucks.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

big wheels are for trucks,leave it that way and its all good.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ROLLED THE BIG BODY TODAY -DAMN IT FELT GOOD!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 30 2006, 11:00 PM~4740074
> *ROLLED THE BIG BODY TODAY -DAMN IT FELT GOOD!!!
> *


I bet i know where you took it too :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

any pix


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

???????????????


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i was askin you ryan,any pix of the big body.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

under cover big k


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn, :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 30 2006, 11:22 PM~4740182
> *i was askin you ryan,any pix of the big body.
> *


ILL GET YOU SOME I GOT SPAYS ALL OVER THE NW :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

thats true- he got all kinds of under gound type shit


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 30 2006, 11:42 PM~4740283
> *thats true- he got all kinds of under gound type shit
> *


HA HA HA LOL  GET AT ME IF YOU STILL NEED THAT YOU KNOW


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

think im covered but thanks!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok you two ya lost me  but thats ok i guess i have to wait till chehalis for the big body,


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 30 2006, 11:00 PM~4740074
> *ROLLED THE BIG BODY TODAY -DAMN IT FELT GOOD!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats what i was thinkin larry,


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 30 2006, 11:56 PM~4740339
> *think im covered but thanks!!
> *


Ok ill put it on the market then


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 30 2006, 11:00 PM~4740074
> *ROLLED THE BIG BODY TODAY -DAMN IT FELT GOOD!!!
> *


TODAY WAS ACTUALLY A NICE DAY IN THE NORTHWEST!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

somewhat we kept havin showers here,


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Anyone in the NW need a brand new adex $375 shipped let me know


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 31 2006, 12:37 AM~4740488
> *Anyone in the NW need a brand new adex $375 shipped let me know
> *


HOW MANY U GOT?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sorry tony ill be runnin air so really no need for it but best of luck sellin it.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 31 2006, 02:42 AM~4740506
> *sorry tony ill be runnin air so really no need for it but best of luck sellin it.
> *


u goin to be tellin secrets huh?
psst
pssst
psssss
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 31 2006, 01:37 AM~4740488
> *Anyone in the NW need a brand new adex $375 shipped let me know
> *


You can't hook it up any cheaper, homie? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Jan 31 2006, 09:57 PM~4747590
> *You can't hook it up any cheaper, homie? :biggrin:
> *


Thats wholesale no matter where you go man i have one person interested in it i told htme they have until the weekend to let me knwo you want second dibbs if he doesnt want it and like i told him i may knock a few $$ of we meet up  :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 1 2006, 12:13 AM~4748926
> *Thats wholesale no matter where you go man i have one person interested in it i told htme they have until the weekend to let me knwo you want second dibbs if he doesnt want it and like i told him i may knock a few $$ of we meet up   :biggrin:
> *


hey stop trying to get yo hustle on up in a show/event topic :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



j/k
do yo thang big T


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 1 2006, 01:19 PM~4752127
> *hey stop trying to get yo hustle on up in a show/event topic  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> j/k
> do yo thang big T
> *


Trying to give the NW homies the deal before i unleash it on the world LOL :0  :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 1 2006, 01:21 PM~4752143
> *Trying to give the NW homies the deal before i unleash it on the world LOL :0    :biggrin:
> *


i damn sho need 1 but aint got the funds for it right now. hell if you still have it in about a month or so let me know.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jan 31 2006, 10:55 PM~4747575
> *u goin to be tellin secrets huh?
> psst
> pssst
> ...


:biggrin: nah i just cant afford to run juice right now,so ill be baggin this one,next one WILL be juiced please believe,but i got a ace up my sleeve on this design,does 500 psi give you a clue?


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 1 2006, 03:25 PM~4752978
> *does 500 psi give you a clue?
> *


no clue

is that pounds per pssss(that noise everytime you push the button)? :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 1 2006, 03:30 PM~4753012
> *:uh:
> *


Whats that for


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 1 2006, 05:25 PM~4752978
> *:biggrin: nah i just cant afford to run juice right now,so ill be baggin this one,next one WILL be juiced please believe,but i got a ace up my sleeve on this design,does 500 psi give you a clue?
> *


i was in the same spot. i was out to get air set up for my ride. i had $1400 to work with and that wasn't puttin a dent in the price for a quality air ride set up to lift my heavy ass car.
kept shoppin for air and kept an eye out for juice. one day i found a brand new never used complete showtime 2 pump set up listed on ebay. i hit dude up talked him into $600. he ended the auction early for me and i dipped down to portland right quick fuck payin shipping i spent $20 in the tank.

i figure hydros is around 1/2 of what you would pay for a descent air ride. you can get a what $999 air set up and be mad as hell cause it move slow as hell. you can get it to where you want it for another $5-800. or be done with around $1100 on some juice.  
jus my 2cents i think you can afford the juice before the air. :biggrin: 
unless install is a factor. :cheesy:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Feb 1 2006, 04:53 PM~4753547
> *i was in the same spot. i was out to get air set up for my ride.  i had $1400 to work with and that wasn't puttin a dent in the price for a quality air ride set up to lift my heavy ass car.
> kept shoppin for air and kept an eye out for juice. one day i found a brand new never used complete showtime 2 pump set up listed on ebay. i hit dude up talked him into $600. he ended the auction early for me and i dipped down to portland right quick fuck payin shipping i spent $20 in the tank.
> 
> ...


 :tears: what a story.......




























yeah kevin he is right. you can get a street setup and be done with it. if it's juice you really want then getting air will do nothing but piss you off after you get it. get what you want even if you have to wait a lil while longer for it. it pays off in the end bro trust me!


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 1 2006, 08:09 PM~4754075
> *:tears: what a story.......
> *


ha funny guy. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

BIGTONY	
Today, 04:45 PM
| | Post #358 

KING OF MY WORLD

Posts: 5,398
Joined: Nov 2002
From: WASHINGTON STATE HOME OF THE 206 253 360 425 & 509




QUOTE(TraditionalLowriding @ Feb 1 2006, 03:30 PM) 


Whats that for
__________________________________________________________________________








Not sure what 500 psi does, but then again, I don't know anything about bags. It just sounds like he might be able to hop it


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 31 2006, 12:37 AM~4740488
> *Anyone in the NW need a brand new adex $375 shipped let me know
> *



damn i wish i have extra cash


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Feb 1 2006, 06:14 PM~4754097
> *ha funny guy. :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Feb 1 2006, 07:34 PM~4754213
> *BIGTONY
> Today, 04:45 PM
> |    | Post #358
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

the full plan will be debuted when it is completed,but you were pretty much to the point,especially with the bags im runnin in the rear with the setup 13" lift on 5 inch brackets,


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 1 2006, 07:45 PM~4754708
> *especially with the bags im runnin in the rear with the setup 13" lift on 5 inch brackets,
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

english please we don't know anything about bags or what the hell that means..........edumacate us please


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

13 inch tall bags,and they gonna be sittin on 5 inch tall brackets means more lift.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

oh ok


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

whats going on for some crusing? is ther gona be any big crusing nights coming up? get tired of the sameold thing.going to iraq mid summer and want to hit up as much as possible.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Feb 1 2006, 08:35 PM~4755050
> *whats going on for some crusing? is ther gona be any big crusing nights coming up? get tired of the sameold thing.going to iraq mid summer and want to hit up as much as possible.
> *



we should get something goin.......


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im workin on a cruise for after the picnic,


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 1 2006, 08:39 PM~4755083
> *we should get something goin.......
> *


sounds good to me


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

the cruise at the picnic will be somethin that ill be talkin to everyone about at the picnic,so i can describe the route


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDERHOMIE_@Jan 2 2006, 11:09 PM~4537883
> *talk about spelling droop, rollerz, it think its roller. lol! j/k
> *



HEY HE GOT YOU THERE DOPEY! :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 1 2006, 09:07 PM~4755362
> *the cruise at the picnic will be somethin that ill be talkin to everyone about at the picnic,so i can describe the route
> *


bro that needs to be planned out and put out way before the bbq. get the route now and then announce it. instead of just throwing it at people and the bbq that wasn't expecting to cruise.

keyword: plan

trust me last minute shit don't fly with alot of people.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

no its planned,its just seein when yall wanna do it,itll be from the site of the picnic down ruddell rd to yelm hwy and all the way down yelm hwy to down by capital lake,last time i went to the cruise to there the cops werent around too much and didnt bother us at all.


----------



## ShortyX3 (Sep 2, 2003)

I got tired of the fuckin rain out here!! 


its all good tho :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you aint the only one,at least i aint on call tonight,my phone goes off with we gotta lockout for you ima hang up n turn the thing off.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Feb 1 2006, 10:16 PM~4755448
> *HEY HE GOT YOU THERE DOPEY! :biggrin:
> *


WHO ARE YOU AND WHY ARE YOU BRING UP OLD SHIT?


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

aight bumpin this up addin the Seattle Roadster show, 5zero3 bbq no date yet, Strong CC in Surrey BC
We still lookin light this year I know theres more.



Seattle Roadster Show MARCH 3-5
**Seattle Qwest field expo
Strong CC MAY 6th 
** cruise and show Surrey BC
ridin low in the 360 (date ?)
**
CHEHALIS MAY 28th
**fairgrounds
XXX June 18th 
**Issaquah @##@IS THIS STILL [email protected]##@
YAKIMA JULY 9th
**
PORTLAND AUG. 6th
**LRM show
SEMPER FI NW PICNIC (date 12th?)
**
B & I August 13th
** Tacoma 
LOWCOS SHOW probably aug. 20th
**


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

it is set to be august 12th,for the picnic,


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

PORTLAND ROD &CUSTOM SHOW FEB.17-19 2006
PORTLAND EXPO


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Feb 2 2006, 08:41 PM~4763172
> *PORTLAND ROD &CUSTOM SHOW FEB.17-19 2006
> PORTLAND EXPO
> *



ANYONE GOIN TO THAT???


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

O BUT OF COURSE


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

DAMN THATS NEXT WEEKEND 2.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dont look at me,if the weather stays nice enough i might be able to get the tranny in the olds.


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

NICE WEATHER ITS BEEN GETTING CRAPER AND CRAPER!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i know and the olds is outside to work on the tranny,shop is kinda full with other stuff right now


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 31 2006, 12:37 AM~4740488
> *Anyone in the NW need a brand new adex $375 shipped let me know
> *


Anyone want the dump????? if not ill list it for all of LIL


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Feb 2 2006, 11:43 PM~4764407
> * O BUT OF COURSE
> *


you showing dawg?

they pay milage if your showing and have to drive over 100 miles...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i still aint goin,


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

PORTLAND ROD &CUSTOM SHOW FEB.17-19 
**PORTLAND EXPO 
Seattle Roadster Show MARCH 3-5
**Seattle Qwest field expo
Strong CC MAY 6th 
** cruise and show Surrey BC
ridin low in the 360 (date ?)
**
CHEHALIS MAY 28th
**fairgrounds
XXX June 18th 
**Issaquah @##@IS THIS STILL [email protected]##@
YAKIMA JULY 9th
**
PORTLAND AUG. 6th
**LRM show
SEMPER FI NW PICNIC Aug. 12th
**
B & I August 13th
** Tacoma 
LOWCOS SHOW probably Aug. 20th
**


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD LOOKIN OUT DOG!!


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 3 2006, 10:16 PM~4771481
> *sweet
> *


wheres the SEMPER FI NW PICNIC Aug. 12th happening at?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

same place as the royal image bbq last year,i cant remember the name of the place right off the top of my head,i know lil sean or chad would know,


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 3 2006, 09:35 PM~4771580
> *same place as the royal image bbq last year,i cant remember the name of the place right off the top of my head,i know lil sean or chad would know,
> *


Rainer vista park. I dont want to affend you vengence but please stop associating your bbq with the one we did last year.

Its rainer vista park.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im not i just have a hard time rememberin the name of the park,even though i live right near it,


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## NWRIDER (Nov 25, 2002)

FULLXTC SUMMER BBQ AND HOP, JULY 22, 2006 WE HOPE. I AM JUST WAITING ON MY APPLICATION TO BE ACCEPTED.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Bump with FULLXTC added  


> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Feb 3 2006, 10:06 PM~4771431
> *PORTLAND ROD &CUSTOM SHOW FEB.17-19
> **PORTLAND EXPO
> Seattle Roadster Show MARCH 3-5
> ...


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Feb 5 2006, 01:23 PM~4782383
> *Bump with FULLXTC added
> *


ISNT THERE ONE COMIN UP IN WENATCHEE ?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GBODY509_@Feb 5 2006, 01:27 PM~4782400
> *ISNT THERE ONE COMIN UP IN WENATCHEE ?
> *


Apple Blossum first week end i May but not really a show more of a cruise and ticket arrasment thing by all the damn cops


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NEVER BEEN 2 BLOSSOM- HEAR ITS SUPER TYGHT- WITH ALL TYPES OF RIDES-- BACK IN THE DAY SEASIDE SPRING BREAK WAS THE PLACE TO BE ANYONE REMEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 5 2006, 05:14 PM~4783341
> *NEVER BEEN 2 BLOSSOM- HEAR ITS SUPER TYGHT- WITH ALL TYPES OF RIDES-- BACK IN THE DAY SEASIDE SPRING BREAK WAS THE PLACE TO BE  ANYONE REMEMBER :biggrin:
> *


damn dawg... watch it, your showing your age.....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LIKE 14 YEARS AGO OUCH---- THE THAT TIME I WENT WAS WHEN THEY CLOSED STREETS AND BROUGHT IN SWAT TEAMS FOR THE RIOTS- WE GOT CAUGHT RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE WITH TEAR GAS CANISTERS DROPPING AROUND US- A-K SNIPERS ON ROOF TOPS IT WAS CRAZY-MY BOY ENDED UP IN JAIL- I GOT STUCK THERE ALL NIGHT - NOT KNOWING WTF HAPPENED TO HIM- NEXT MORNING I SAW HIS ASS ON THE NEWS HAHAHA


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok now yall makin me wonder whether i should look into goin.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 5 2006, 03:16 PM~4783045
> *Apple Blossum first week end i May but not really a show more of a cruise and ticket arrasment thing by all the damn cops
> *


they can eat a dick up till they hiccup, because now we got the new hydro laws.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jan 2 2006, 10:37 PM~4538028
> * MAYBE YOU SHOULD ASK YOUR PRES.SINCE HE HAS JACKED OVER $20,000 IN THE LAST YEAR
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> 4 LIFE
> *


I aint in boulevard no more so dont take it like im on a side but rather than you and him acting like your in a soap opera for all these months why dont you both just go head up and move on so we dont gotta hear about it no more :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 6 2006, 03:46 PM~4790426
> *they can eat a dick up till they hiccup, because now we got the new hydro laws.
> *


But remember ANY CITY can say yes or no to the law according to how i read it while the STATE passed the law the CITY can not allow it its all politcal i would make sure 100% before hitting switches everywhere i wouldnt bring it up and ask WETSNATCHY or anything liek that but i would do some research


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn lol, that is a new one to me tony,good update


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 6 2006, 07:00 PM~4791813
> *damn lol, that is a new one to me tony,good update
> *


I may have misread the article posted but im pretty sure i read it right


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Feb 6 2006, 05:07 PM~4790574
> *I aint in boulevard no more so dont take it like im on a side but rather than you and him acting like your in a soap opera for all these months why dont you both just go head up and move on so we dont gotta hear about it no more  :biggrin:
> *


KOO WITH ME, :buttkick: SEEMS WEIRD HOW HE EVEN QUIT HIS OWN CLUB,BY THE WAY THE DRAMA WAS OVER BEFORE IT EVER EVEN STARTED


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:angry: :angry:


> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Feb 6 2006, 05:07 PM~4790574
> *I aint in boulevard no more so dont take it like im on a side but rather than you and him acting like your in a soap opera for all these months why dont you both just go head up and move on so we dont gotta hear about it no more  :biggrin:
> *


WHY ARE YOU EVEN SAYING ANYTHING, ITS BEEN OVER A MONTH SINCE THIS WAS BROUGHT UP. SO WHY ARE YOU BRING UP OLD SHIT? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :angry:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 6 2006, 06:56 PM~4791772
> *But remember ANY CITY  can say yes or no to the law according to how i read it while the STATE passed the law the CITY can not allow it its all politcal i would make sure 100% before hitting switches everywhere i wouldnt bring it up and ask WETSNATCHY or anything liek that but i would do some research
> *


yeah i just went and read it again and your right. City and County can enforce stricter laws. good looking out BIG T!


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 6 2006, 09:51 PM~4792625
> *yeah i just went and read it again and your right. City and County can enforce stricter laws. good looking out BIG T!
> *


Thats not cool. :angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Feb 6 2006, 10:48 PM~4793406
> *Thats not cool. :angry:
> *


At least the law was passed most cities proably wont even go thru the effort to block it unless people act an ass and fuck it up


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I didnt know it was old shit cuz last I checked everyone still bringing that shit up to me like im the embassador or some shit... Glad to hear its squashed though.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

OK i know its not on the topic, but who's the homie that's workin at thew Schucks on petroviski?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Feb 7 2006, 12:14 PM~4795802
> *OK i know its not on the topic, but who's the homie that's workin at thew Schucks on petroviski?
> *


I worked there for alittle bit but theres some other homies there too why whats up


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 7 2006, 12:06 AM~4793472
> *At least the law was passed most cities proably wont even go thru the effort to block it unless people act an ass and fuck it up
> *


Who do I gotta talk to, to see if the cops are going to give out tickets for hitting the switch? I already talk to a auburn cop and he said he doesn't know of that new law. I'm going to hit up a kent cop next.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Feb 7 2006, 01:43 PM~4796441
> *Who do I gotta talk to, to see if the cops are going to give out tickets for hitting the switch? I already talk to a auburn cop and he said he doesn't know of that new law. I'm going to hit up a kent cop next.
> *


Not sure who you would need to talk to i would carry a copy of new law in your car if you get a ticket or pulled over either show the cop the copy politley or if hes still a dick head take it into court with you and show the judge i would go asking every city because it might make them say hey we better block this shit right away


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

good lookin out tony


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Feb 7 2006, 01:30 PM~4795921
> *I worked there for alittle bit but theres some other homies there too why whats up
> *


this girl i've known since i was 5 told me, that i knew someone that worked there.... and i couldn't figure it out....


----------



## ShortyX3 (Sep 2, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 7 2006, 06:43 PM~4798666
> *Not sure who you would need to talk to i would carry a copy of new law in your car if you get a ticket or pulled over either show the cop the copy politley or if hes still a dick head take it into court with you and show the judge i would go asking every city because it might make them say hey we better block this shit right away
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Yeah let's not fuck this up i would like to hit some switches legally down at the Tacoma Water Front this summer. so don't ask any cops anything i say and yes i do have a copy of the law in my glove box.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 8 2006, 12:32 PM~4803534
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Yeah let's not fuck this up i would like to hit some switches legally down at the Tacoma Water Front this summer. so don't ask any cops anything i say and yes i do have a copy of the law in my glove box.
> *


Send me a copy, homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 7 2006, 07:43 PM~4798666
> *Not sure who you would need to talk to i would carry a copy of new law in your car if you get a ticket or pulled over either show the cop the copy politley or if hes still a dick head take it into court with you and show the judge i would go asking every city because it might make them say hey we better block this shit right away
> *


Thanks big homie Tone. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im lookin into gettin a copy for my own.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup droopy


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 7 2006, 08:43 PM~4798666
> *Not sure who you would need to talk to i would carry a copy of new law in your car if you get a ticket or pulled over either show the cop the copy politley or if hes still a dick head take it into court with you and show the judge i would go asking every city because it might make them say hey we better block this shit right away
> *


look check this out so you guys understand this. this law is state wide meaning yakima, seattle, tri cities grab a map of washington state point anywhere on it and it's legal there too. :biggrin: :biggrin: now what i did is i took this to my local police chief of my city pointed out to him and we talked and he giving it a trail run now the reason i think it went down likethat here in yakima where i live is because this made the papers down here also this is where i started it from now its your guys turn to to bring it up to your cops locally you dont have if you dont want but like my homie loriding69 said keep a copy in the glove box also in order for them to block this law it has to go down infront of the city council in your area you know town hall 
and if they take it this far make sure your at the hearing with alot of people and fight to keep this shit legal last but not least follow the rules and there shouldnt be no problems regardless 

any more questions pm me with your number or ill send you mine 
or junior can get ahold of me notice how he got ahold of me now to come help clear this up :biggrin: :biggrin: 
laterz agustin


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thanx homie again for gettin that passed,hope to see you at the shows,


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Feb 8 2006, 11:41 PM~4808519
> *look check this out so you guys understand this.  this law is state wide meaning yakima, seattle, tri cities grab a map of washington state point anywhere on it and it's legal there too.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  now what i did is i took this to my local police chief of my city pointed out to him and we talked and he giving it a trail run now the reason i think it went down likethat here in yakima where i live  is because this made the papers down here also this is  where i started it from now its your guys turn to to bring it up to your cops locally you dont have if you dont want but like my homie loriding69 said keep a copy in the glove box  also in order for them to block this law it has to go down infront of the city council in your area you know town hall
> and if they take it this far make sure your at the hearing with alot of people and fight to keep this shit legal last but not least follow the rules and there shouldnt be no problems regardless
> 
> ...


Ya what he said LOL


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

any you guys heading to the swap meet at puyallup fair grounds this weekend?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 9 2006, 03:27 PM~4812609
> *any you guys heading to the swap meet at puyallup fair grounds this weekend?
> *


I was thinking about it but its the corvette one i mat just wait till next weekend


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 9 2006, 08:05 PM~4814747
> *I was thinking about it but its the corvette one i mat just wait till next weekend
> *



yeah but i always find better stuff at this one...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 9 2006, 08:09 PM~4814808
> *yeah but i always find better stuff at this one...
> *


Ok find me some good stuff too LOL


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill be working


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup man


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 10 2006, 04:25 AM~4816907
> *sup man
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

so any new show dates in yet?


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

Don't think so. :dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hmmmm,well we'll see.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 10 2006, 04:58 AM~4816977
> *hmmmm,well we'll see.
> *


Okay :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

I just got these in email I sure most of us have but for those that didn't:


[attachmentid=456551]



[attachmentid=456553]


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

haven't checked my email yet but good looking out bro


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

is that daves impala


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Feb 10 2006, 10:47 PM~4824498
> *is that daves impala
> *


Looks like it to me


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

cant wait Garrett!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good to me,does anyone know the number for the jendas? that and when is the lowcos show this year,ima try to make it to the yakima show also.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 11 2006, 10:36 PM~4829823
> *looks good to me,does anyone know the number for the jendas? that and when is the lowcos show this year,ima try to make it to the yakima show also.
> *


I know Jendas number, why you need it for?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i need to ask a couple questions about her pratice technique for switch hittin,that and some on a up comin buildup.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Feb 11 2006, 10:20 PM~4830166
> *I know Jendas number
> *


yup


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thanx guys.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## ShortyX3 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Feb 10 2006, 05:52 PM~4821617
> *I just got these in email I sure most of us have but for those that didn't:
> [attachmentid=456551]
> [attachmentid=456553]
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

LETS HAVE A CAR SHOW NEXT MONTH! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

well i cant make it.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@Feb 13 2006, 01:30 AM~4837466
> *LETS HAVE A CAR SHOW NEXT MONTH! :biggrin:
> *


yea thats a good idea! lets call it the......... Seattle Roadster Show. LOL :biggrin: 


na for real you got the Coupe ready to go by next month?


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShortyX3_@Feb 13 2006, 01:01 AM~4837319
> *thanks homie  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 10 2006, 07:18 PM~4822316
> *haven't checked my email yet but good looking out bro
> *


 :biggrin: 
hey like the flyer says "dont be a player hater". i dont hate :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Feb 13 2006, 09:37 PM~4843802
> *yea thats a good idea! lets call it the......... Seattle Roadster Show. LOL :biggrin:
> na for real you got the Coupe ready to go by next month?
> *


IS THERE REALLY A SHOW NEXT MONTH?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i guess but i wont be makin it,


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@Feb 13 2006, 11:56 PM~4844007
> *IS THERE REALLY A SHOW NEXT MONTH?
> *


only one i know is Seattle Roadster March 3-5


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Feb 13 2006, 10:29 PM~4844261
> *only one i know is Seattle Roadster March 3-5
> *


LOWRIDERS ALLOWED?


----------



## LOWRIDERHOMIE (Aug 12, 2005)

[SIZE=14[attachmentid=461593]]undefined


----------



## LOWRIDERHOMIE (Aug 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=461601]


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@Feb 13 2006, 10:30 PM~4844268
> *LOWRIDERS ALLOWED?
> *


Yes but you have to send in pics and have to be pre approved by a certain date to get in that show they pretty picky its a nice show to go walk thru Royal Image usually has some rides in there we have had some in there i dont think we are taking any this year not sure yet what day is everybody going???


----------



## $uper_$aucey206 (May 14, 2005)

what are the days?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $uper_$aucey206_@Feb 13 2006, 11:31 PM~4844615
> *what are the days?
> *


Seattle Roadster March 3-5
3 Fri
4 Sat
5 Sun
 :biggrin:


----------



## $uper_$aucey206 (May 14, 2005)

I gotta work those days :angry:


----------



## $uper_$aucey206 (May 14, 2005)

take pictures for me


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $uper_$aucey206_@Feb 13 2006, 11:41 PM~4844661
> *I gotta work those days  :angry:
> *


The show runs until 9pm fri and sat i think


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 13 2006, 11:28 PM~4844601
> *Yes but you have to send in pics and have to be pre approved by a certain date to get in that show they pretty picky its a nice show to go walk thru Royal Image usually has some rides in there we have had some in there i dont think we are taking any this year not sure yet what day is everybody going???
> *


COO WONT SHOW BUT ILL BE THERE PROBLLY.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@Feb 14 2006, 01:01 AM~4844888
> *COO WONT SHOW BUT ILL BE THERE PROBLLY.
> *


  cool me too im going this year for sure even if i have to go by myself LOL i missed the last 2 years one due to waiting on a buddys FUCKING BITCH and ended up not going at all


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 14 2006, 01:05 AM~4844895
> *  cool me too im going this year for sure even if i have to go by myself LOL i missed the last 2 years one due to waiting on a buddys FUCKING BITCH and ended up not going at all
> *


WOW U SEEMED PRETTY PISSED ABOUT IT. HOPE TO SEE U THERE.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@Feb 14 2006, 01:16 AM~4844918
> *WOW U SEEMED PRETTY PISSED ABOUT IT. HOPE TO SEE U THERE.
> *


Ya she a DRAMA FUCKING QUEEN :angry: LOL


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@Feb 14 2006, 03:01 AM~4844888
> *COO WONT SHOW BUT ILL BE THERE PROBLLY.
> *


its a cool show man lots of different cars motor cycles i think i remember chain saws too. last time i went was 2 years ago i think that was the show i seen a 4, 6 cylinder chain saws shit even a 350. they had extreme cycles rocket v-8 ect. that year they had so monster garage cars. :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Feb 13 2006, 09:41 PM~4843842
> *:biggrin:
> hey like the flyer says "dont be a player hater". i dont hate :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: 

never never never never never never never never never never


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

oh yeah how's the family doing?


----------



## LOWRIDERHOMIE (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 14 2006, 01:21 PM~4846809
> *oh yeah how's the family doing?
> *


they aight kids are a little skits cause got my front door kicked in while we were out saturday 8pm. must have been kids got scared by the alarm took my 5 year olds learning game system and all my dvd's that was it, dumb asses. and i live on a fuckin busy street.
could have been worse i wish i was home my pistol aint sang in quite awhile. :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Feb 14 2006, 11:49 AM~4846988
> *they aight kids are a little skits cause got my front door kicked in while we were out saturday 8pm.  must have been kids got scared by the alarm took my 5 year olds learning game system and all my dvd's that was it, dumb asses. and i live on a fuckin busy street.
> could have been worse i wish i was home my pistol aint sang in quite awhile. :biggrin:
> *


sorry to hear that homie, shit sucks I know.. :angry:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Feb 14 2006, 02:48 PM~4847283
> *sorry to hear that homie, shit sucks I know..  :angry:
> *


thanx bro. 
yea the shit sucks but i get a little laugh out of it. all that trouble they could have grabbed anything but they grabbed about 100 dvds and a childs game system. idiots had they hands on some of my jewlery but dropped the box behind my bed. :uh: 
hey my wifes valentines present was the front door fixed. no shoppin around.

hows that caddy doin you breakin out with some new toys this year?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Feb 14 2006, 11:49 AM~4846988
> *they aight kids are a little skits cause got my front door kicked in while we were out saturday 8pm.  must have been kids got scared by the alarm took my 5 year olds learning game system and all my dvd's that was it, dumb asses. and i live on a fuckin busy street.
> could have been worse i wish i was home my pistol aint sang in quite awhile. :biggrin:
> *


damn bro sorry to hear that. how they gonna take a educational toy knowing damn well they aint going to even use it. :twak: dumb fucks


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 14 2006, 03:18 PM~4847477
> *damn bro sorry to hear that. how they gonna take a educational toy knowing damn well they aint going to even use it.  :twak: dumb fucks
> *


maybe they count learn how to count cause what they took was worth the trouble.
fuckin eastside last time i lived here my olds was violated. i been thinkin on sellin now im set. :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Feb 14 2006, 02:23 PM~4847500
> *maybe they count learn how to count cause what they took was worth the trouble.
> fuckin eastside last time i lived here my olds was violated. i been thinkin on sellin now im set. :biggrin:
> *


damn magic, that's fucked up homie, but then again that's the eastside... i had enough when my camaro got jacked minutes before i got home from work.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

either way gettin robbed sucks big time.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

robber :thumbsdown:

trigger happy Texans :thumbsup:


----------



## $uper_$aucey206 (May 14, 2005)

I have some DVDs and a childs game if anybody is interested


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $uper_$aucey206_@Feb 15 2006, 02:54 AM~4851831
> *I have some DVDs and a childs game if anybody is interested
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $uper_$aucey206_@Feb 15 2006, 01:54 AM~4851831
> *I have some DVDs and a childs game if anybody is interested
> *


u aint right. :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $uper_$aucey206_@Feb 14 2006, 11:54 PM~4851831
> *I have some DVDs and a childs game if anybody is interested
> *


i bid 1 Dollar


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Feb 14 2006, 01:17 PM~4847465
> *thanx bro.
> yea the shit sucks but i get a little laugh out of it. all that trouble they could have grabbed anything but they grabbed about 100 dvds and a childs game system. idiots had they hands on some of my jewlery but dropped the box behind my bed. :uh:
> hey my wifes valentines present was the front door fixed. no shoppin around.
> ...


working on somethings right now.. thinking about putting in a sliding rag.. not sure though..


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Feb 15 2006, 11:52 AM~4854255
> *working on somethings right now.. thinking about putting in a sliding rag.. not sure though..
> *


how big of a sliding rag. that should look real good no matter the length! :thumbsup:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69+Feb 15 2006, 01:25 PM~4854120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thats cool i likes them rags.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Feb 14 2006, 11:01 PM~4850859
> *damn magic, that's fucked up homie, but then again that's the eastside... i had enough when my camaro got jacked minutes before i got home from work.....
> *


you know how it is.
you were right around the corner from where im at too.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Feb 15 2006, 04:48 PM~4855969
> *u guys are wrong :biggrin:
> hmm? can i put a bid in? $1.50 :biggrin:
> *


$1.51 final offer


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Feb 15 2006, 06:01 PM~4856043
> *you know how it is.
> you were right around the corner from where im at too.
> *


damn you deep omn the eastside


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 15 2006, 12:34 PM~4854467
> *how big of a sliding rag. that should look real good no matter the length!  :thumbsup:
> *


36x42


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 15 2006, 08:19 PM~4856583
> *$1.51 final offer
> *


 :nono: mine mine mine!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Feb 15 2006, 07:38 PM~4857106
> *36x42
> *


nice


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: whassup yall.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Feb 15 2006, 09:05 PM~4857619
> *:nono: mine mine mine!
> *


 :twak: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok yall ya lost me.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup droopy


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

Whatd up?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

just chillin on a night off.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

I just started work.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn sorry homie,at least you gettin paid to be on here and workin all at once.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 16 2006, 11:28 PM~4865053
> *damn sorry homie,at least you gettin paid to be on here and workin all at once.
> *


I know yuh. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol so you comin to the picnic.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 16 2006, 11:35 PM~4865096
> *lol so you comin to the picnic.
> *


Yeah, most likely. What r u guys going to have there?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats still on debate,but burgers n dogs for sure,more details to come and we havin a hop there.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 16 2006, 11:39 PM~4865159
> *thats still on debate,but burgers n dogs for sure,more details to come and we havin a hop there.
> *


What about some carne asada and some ribs?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

like i said more details comin,.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 16 2006, 11:41 PM~4865178
> *like i said more details comin,.
> *


Damn, calm down, I was just trying to throw some ideals out there for you guys. j/p :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i know and i like those ideas,but its also a dry event no alcohol so some foods will just taste different to me too,but i love me some ribs too,and some steak,


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 16 2006, 11:50 PM~4865219
> *i know and i like those ideas,but its also a dry event no alcohol so some foods will just taste different to me too,but i love me some ribs too,and some steak,
> *


You are making me hunger.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im makin myself hungry i better stop talkin bout food.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

I THINK ILL STICK WITH WATER FOR THE REST OF THE NIGHT,


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 17 2006, 12:21 AM~4865432
> *I THINK ILL STICK WITH WATER FOR THE REST OF THE NIGHT,
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDERHOMIE (Aug 12, 2005)

> *What about some carne asada and some ribs? *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i was thinkin the same thing really.


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup guys,.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:
sup droopy,


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 16 2006, 10:28 PM~4865053
> *damn sorry homie,at least you gettin paid to be on here and workin all at once.
> *


yup so do i...... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

bumpity bump

PORTLAND ROD &CUSTOM SHOW FEB.17-19 
**PORTLAND EXPO 
Seattle Roadster Show MARCH 3-5
**Seattle Qwest field expo
Strong CC MAY 6th 
** cruise and show Surrey BC
ridin low in the 360 (date ?)
**
CHEHALIS MAY 28th
**fairgrounds
XXX June 18th 
**Issaquah @##@IS THIS STILL [email protected]##@
YAKIMA JULY 9th
**
FULLXTC JULY 22nd (we hope )
** BBQ AND HOP
PORTLAND AUG. 6th
**LRM show
SEMPER FI NW PICNIC Aug. 12th
**
B & I August 13th
** Tacoma 
LOWCOS SHOW probably Aug. 20th
**


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thanx for the update garret.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 19 2006, 01:26 AM~4878886
> *thanx for the update garret.
> *


???
no garret here. :biggrin:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Feb 19 2006, 08:43 AM~4880160
> *???
> no garret here. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

Man I hear there was a shooting in your hood last night magic.... lolo involved too....


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Feb 19 2006, 04:50 PM~4882912
> *Man I hear there was a shooting in your hood last night magic.... lolo involved too....
> *


yeah i heard about that today as well. but didn't hear about the lolo


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Feb 19 2006, 06:50 PM~4882912
> *Man I hear there was a shooting in your hood last night magic.... lolo involved too....
> *


damn i live here and aint heard shit.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sorry t wrong name,i need to stop being in 2 places at once,


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup droopy


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 20 2006, 01:42 AM~4885670
> *sup droopy
> *


Whatd up smurf :biggrin:


----------



## Cutting Edge (Jan 25, 2006)

I was at the PORTLAND ROD & CUSTOM SHOW yesterday. It was mad weak. There were two rides that were juiced and all the rods had the same paint jobs. I saw some original stuff, but mostly a bunch of cats were doin' the same type of crap everyone else does and tryin to floss. 

Shout to Rollers Only for reppin'. Nice chattin homie.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cutting Edge_@Feb 20 2006, 12:29 PM~4887860
> *I was at the PORTLAND ROD & CUSTOM SHOW yesterday. It was mad weak. There were two rides that were juiced and all the rods had the same paint jobs. I saw some original stuff, but mostly a bunch of cats were doin' the same type of crap everyone else does and tryin to floss.
> 
> Shout to Rollers Only for reppin'. Nice chattin homie.
> *


What rides where juiced there anymore details on them????


----------



## Cutting Edge (Jan 25, 2006)

There was an 87 Nissan pickup that had a two pump set up. It was pretty creative. They had a fish tank on the back and some covers over the batts that looked real clean. The bed itself was all plexi so you could see through to the pumps and it looked cool with the mirrors on the bottom. Mini bar up front was hot too.

The other one was an ill bomb. I think it was a 47 Ford. It was cool, but you couldn't see what they were sportin'. I know it was air but I couldn't tell what kind. They had everything closed up and the compresser in the trunk was in a carpeted case. They should've been flossin it.

There was a 64, but it needed a paint tune (sorry to the owners, but it's true). You could see air bubbles all over the "custom" paint they had on it. I don't remember what car club they were with, but at least they were reppin'. Plaque was lookin all moneyish in the back, and it was one of two cars that had wires. Mad props for showin up.

I gotta say the highlight was a bug with a bike front end. It was the stupidest thing I've ever seen, but at least it was creative. And to give em credit, it was a clean job.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cutting Edge_@Feb 20 2006, 04:30 PM~4889033
> *There was an 87 Nissan pickup that had a two pump set up. It was pretty creative. They had a fish tank on the back and some covers over the batts that looked real clean. The bed itself was all plexi so you could see through to the pumps and it looked cool with the mirrors on the bottom. Mini bar up front was hot too.
> 
> The other one was an ill bomb. I think it was a 47 Ford. It was cool, but you couldn't see what they were sportin'. I know it was air but I couldn't tell what kind. They had everything closed up and the compresser in the trunk was in a carpeted case. They should've been flossin it.
> ...


Cool thanks you dont happen to have pic do you


----------



## Cutting Edge (Jan 25, 2006)

My camera has issues. I was DJing a bar a lil while ago and this chick spilt her drink on it. It turned on the other day so I though it was all ligit but my photos I tried to take didn't come out. Sorry bro. Rude78MC has photos though.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cutting Edge_@Feb 20 2006, 05:30 PM~4889033
> *There was an 87 Nissan pickup that had a two pump set up. It was pretty creative. They had a fish tank on the back and some covers over the batts that looked real clean. The bed itself was all plexi so you could see through to the pumps and it looked cool with the mirrors on the bottom. Mini bar up front was hot too.
> 
> The other one was an ill bomb. I think it was a 47 Ford. It was cool, but you couldn't see what they were sportin'. I know it was air but I couldn't tell what kind. They had everything closed up and the compresser in the trunk was in a carpeted case. They should've been flossin it.
> ...


TONE THE 64-4DOOR WAS FROM SHO-YA-RYDE C.C. MINI TRUCK HAS BEEN IN PORTLAND LRM SHOW SINCE 95,AND THE BOMB WAS A 50;CHEV.DELUXE WITH BOLT-ONS.WILL ALSO HAVE TO AGREE PRETTY WEAK SHOW AT LEAST 2 VENDORS FOR EVERY CAR IN THE SHOW, PLUSE IN WAS SMALL BECAUSE IT WAS IN THE MAIN BLDG.ONLY


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Feb 20 2006, 05:16 PM~4889315
> *TONE THE 64-4DOOR WAS FROM SHO-YA-RYDE C.C. MINI TRUCK HAS BEEN IN PORTLAND LRM SHOW SINCE 95,AND THE BOMB WAS A 50;CHEV.DELUXE WITH BOLT-ONS.WILL ALSO HAVE TO AGREE PRETTY WEAK SHOW AT LEAST 2 VENDORS FOR EVERY CAR IN THE SHOW, PLUSE IN WAS SMALL BECAUSE IT WAS IN THE MAIN BLDG.ONLY
> *


Wow what the hell did you go down there for??? hopefully the Seattle show will be better


----------



## Cutting Edge (Jan 25, 2006)

Good lookin out. Nice talkin to ya yesterday homie.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 20 2006, 06:17 PM~4889324
> *Wow what the hell did you go down there for??? hopefully the Seattle show will be better
> *


WENT DOWN REALLY FOR THE HELL OF IT :tears: I THINK THE BEST DAY FOR THE SEATTLE SHOW WILL BE ON SAT.BECAUSE ITS HOT/IMPORT


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cutting Edge_@Feb 20 2006, 06:18 PM~4889332
> *Good lookin out. Nice talkin to ya yesterday homie.
> *


 :thumbsup: 
POST PICS OF YOU AND YOUR HOMEBOYS RIDES IN THE NW SECTION OF POST YOUR RIDE


----------



## Cutting Edge (Jan 25, 2006)

Westside206rain - My camera's crappin out but you can see homies. profile is RUDE78MC 
I'll see if I can get him to take some photos for me, but it wont be until, at least, monday. I primered the cutti on superbowl and am painting this weekend. I'm not gonna try an floss till I get the new paint on. Pride issues, you know?

Anyone - For the show in May, what's the high single and dubble pump hoppers reaching? And if you know, what are the settups? I gotta a chevy that's gonna smoke, but I'm goin for gold.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cutting Edge_@Feb 20 2006, 05:39 PM~4889495
> *Westside206rain - My camera's crappin out but you can see homies. profile is RUDE78MC
> I'll see if I can get him to take some photos for me, but it wont be until, at least, monday. I primered the cutti on superbowl and am painting this weekend. I'm not gonna try an floss till I get the new paint on. Pride issues, you know?
> 
> ...


Whats your car a single or double and whats it doing??


----------



## Cutting Edge (Jan 25, 2006)

I've got a few (check my signiture). Either the eldo or the caprice are gonna be for hop only. I'm just tryin to figure out what I would have a better chance to win at.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cutting Edge_@Feb 20 2006, 10:10 PM~4891694
> *I've got a few (check my signiture). Either the eldo or the caprice are gonna be for hop only. I'm just tryin to figure out what I would have a better chance to win at.
> *


Caprice for sure eldo is front wheel drive the dont hop very well


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 20 2006, 10:14 PM~4891717
> *Caprice for sure eldo is front wheel drive the dont hop very well
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

like he said,all the weight is right on the front and it would slam down harder,and its fwd.


----------



## Cutting Edge (Jan 25, 2006)

Good lookin' out. I strait spaced that one. 

Again though, what's the number to beat on single or double hop?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i believe tony knows that answer,but theres prolly more that know too.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt wwhaat! ookay! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i dont know everyone in here,but i know tony is a judge.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

LayItLow.com Forums _ Lowrider General _ COMING SOON TO A STORE NEAR YOU
Posted by: Mr Impala Today, 09:31 AM
Well, here it is, a new magazine for you guys that are real die hard pure lowriders to appreciate and enjoy. Inside our pages you will find cars that are traditional and sit on 13's and 14's from bombs to Impalas to cadis to lincolns. We will cover a broad spectrum of what we think lowriding is truly about. We as a staff have lowriders, build lowriders, paint lowriders and breathe lowriding every day and wanted to do something to make lowriders around the world proud to say, "THIS IS WHAT A LOWRDING MAGAZINE should be like." Less ads, more quality pictures, no euros, no mini trucks, no suv's, just traditionals. You will be amazed by our photography and intrigued by our articles. We will bring you guys stuff that you want to see, interviews with people you want to hear from and print shows that you want to see. The time has come for a true lowrider magazine designed for LOWRIDERS BY LOWRIDERS!

IN STORES MAY 3rd, 2006 


Attached image(s)


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

NOW COME ON NW... WE NEED TO SUPPORT THIS NEW ENDEVER BY MR. IMPALA AND STAFF,AMAGAZINE FOR LOWRIDERS BY LOWRIDERS.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

sounds sweet. any website ior anything we can get more info from?


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

how can a judge of a hopping competition. hop his car in the competition?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 22 2006, 06:40 PM~4905578
> *how can a judge of a hopping competition. hop his car in the competition?
> *


Why shouldn't he is not on the stick at the time he is hopping and Schue hasnt hopped his car in a few years any one else on the stick should be able to hop too


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

bcuz that individual would be able to make it a fair judging by knowin what to look at and how to make it equal,therefore equal judging.


----------



## Mr Livin Low (Nov 16, 2003)

Rob I noticed you were talkin about changes or a new magizine.Some times advertizeing takes away from the purpose of the magizine .Speacialy to see cars that we might not be forchanent to see in person . I grew up on Wraped with Envy and and Casinova.And Ive been to multible shows from the east coast back all the way back here to the west coast and I still havent been able to see some of the cars that I thought Id be able to see in person .I think lowridin is mesured by the square inch From top to botom and from front to back. Sometime we even look past the things that others spent so much time and money to make their car that much differant.Well i will be lookin foward to the magizine and cant wait to see every one again this summer.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

all i'm doin is letting the NW homies know that there is a new Magazine comming out and to show it some love..... a magazine by lowriders for lowriders....


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

big bad UCE .............. in the NORHT *West 503 ----- Fam-lay :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

~ROLLERZ ONLY REPPIN~


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

SEMPER FI 
RIDE OR DIE.


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup larry.


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

~ROLLERZ ONLY~


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

keep it real
keep it local 
keep it gangstr.........Conatgious 509


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

Yo


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## how_high? (Feb 27, 2006)

does anyone know where i can get the hop rules for the chehalis show in may?


----------



## how_high? (Feb 27, 2006)

wow no one knows that must mean there are no hoppers in the northwest.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by how_high?_@Feb 28 2006, 12:56 PM~4945841
> *wow no one knows that must mean there are no hoppers in the northwest.
> *


Oh yea there's hoppers in the NW. A few guys on here are familiar with the rules maybe they haven't seen you request yet? Anyways I dont know the rules but I pulled this flyer up for you maybe you can call them. I also checked the pre-reg didn't see any on there for the hoppin. :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by how_high?_@Feb 28 2006, 10:56 AM~4945841
> *wow no one knows that must mean there are no hoppers in the northwest.
> *


bro give it sometime for someone to respond. this is the morning time that you were asking. pm big tony or hydrogirl they can help you out!

now show pic of your hopper since the nw don't have hoppers. what you swanging?


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 28 2006, 08:19 PM~4948823
> *bro give it sometime for someone to respond. this is the morning time that you were asking. pm big tony or hydrogirl they can help you out!
> 
> now show pic of your hopper since the nw don't have hoppers. what you swanging?
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## how_high? (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 28 2006, 07:19 PM~4948823
> *bro give it sometime for someone to respond. this is the morning time that you were asking. pm big tony or hydrogirl they can help you out!
> 
> now show pic of your hopper since the nw don't have hoppers. what you swanging?
> *


 You will see it at the show if i can get the rules. Lets just say its up there for being what it is. :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by how_high?_@Feb 28 2006, 08:04 PM~4949419
> *You will see it at the show if i can get the rules.  Lets just say its up there for being what it is. :biggrin:
> *


seeing is believing.......if i don't see it then i don't believe it...... :biggrin:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

church


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

Rollerz Only


----------



## how_high? (Feb 27, 2006)

well ill tell you what find me the rules and then ill post it up.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ASK BIG TONY,HE IS ALSO A JUDGE AND KNOWS THE RULES,OR ASK HYDROGIRL THEY HAVE BEEN BUILDIN HOPPERS IN THE NW FOR A WHILE,.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

If any of you guys have a lowriding related company and want to advertise we are very reasonable and would like to get some of the LIL members shops in the first issue we have alot of support so far and we will only have stuff that pertains to lowriders no bail bonds ads or big rim ads so hit me up our first issue is getting put together and trust me it will be a serious collectors item


----------



## villsm1 (Mar 1, 2006)

Victory Outreach's 2nd Annual Lowrider Car Show will definatly be on again in June 2006!

Last years show was a huge sucess for a first timer ( Hey, we made it in Lowrider Magazine!!!)

But this years show will be off the hook even bigger and better!!!

Stay Tuned........More details to come

victoryoutreachseattle.org


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by villsm1_@Mar 1 2006, 04:22 PM~4955760
> *Victory Outreach's 2nd Annual Lowrider Car Show will definatly be on again in June 2006!
> 
> Last years show was a huge sucess for a first timer ( Hey, we made it in Lowrider Magazine!!!)
> ...


bigger lot??


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 1 2006, 05:58 PM~4956281
> *bigger lot??
> *


that would be nice but if not i'm still there to support it!


----------



## LOWRIDERHOMIE (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 1 2006, 02:39 AM~4951398
> *If any of you guys have a lowriding related company and want to advertise we are very reasonable and would like to get some of the LIL members shops in the first issue we have alot of support so far and we will only have stuff that pertains to lowriders no bail bonds ads or big rim ads so hit me up our first issue is getting put together and trust me it will be a serious collectors item
> *


hit me up i can get you contacted with s.i. customs as they are lowrider/body shop style.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 2 2006, 03:49 PM~4962576
> *hit me up i can get you contacted with s.i. customs as they are lowrider/body shop style.
> *


stop trying to kiss ass
































j/p
what's up kevin


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol nadda lot homie just helpin the homies that help me when i have questions,


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup droopy.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

aight yall time to go drinkin,night off and im havin fun.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

***Semper Fidelis C.C. NorthWest Picnic & Hop**
**ALL CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS ARE INVITED TO COME AND ENJOY A DAY WITH US**



RAINIER VISTA COMMUNITY PARK
AUGUST 12TH, 2006
10:00A.M. - 6:00P.M.
LACEY, WASHINGTON


**HOP CLASSES**

Single Pump Hop $200.00 Ca
Double Pump Hop $200.00 Ca
Radical Hop $200.00 Ca


**HIGHLIGHTS**

3 Legged Race between clubs
Potato Sack Race between clubs
Tug of War between clubs
Raffles throughout the day


FREE ADMISSION ~ FAMILY ENVIRONMENT ~ FREE DRINKS 


**For More Information, Contact**

Brandan @ 630-430-5495
Kevin @ 360-359-8616
[email protected]
www.semperficc.i8.com 



**ALL MEDIA WELCOME***​


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

that flyer looks good man,


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

quiet night man?


----------



## LOWRIDERHOMIE (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup junior hows the buick comin.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup homie,


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ALL MEDIA UH OH WHAT DOES THAT MEAN??


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 9 2006, 08:41 PM~5014386
> *ALL MEDIA UH OH WHAT DOES THAT MEAN??
> *


shit im filming a porno in the hop pit then


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ask brandon thats all him,if i had my choice it would be SELECT FEW IN THE PIT,I THINK ILL MAKE SURE ITS THAT WAY BRO.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 10 2006, 12:18 AM~5015707
> *shit im filming a porno in the hop pit then
> *



IM COOL FOR THAT!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hey sounds good,but its a public park yall.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 27 2006, 12:30 AM~4935581
> *SEMPER FI
> RIDE OR DIE.
> *


Thats a pretty bold statement. J/P


----------



## Mr Livin Low (Nov 16, 2003)

That Semper Fi B.B.Q sounds like the way we should be getin down.Now I just need to find a chick light enough to carry for the 3 leged race


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Mar 11 2006, 02:19 PM~5026679
> *Thats a pretty bold statement. J/P
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Mar 11 2006, 01:19 PM~5026679
> *Thats a pretty bold statement. J/P
> *


 :0


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

QUOTE(vengence @ Feb 27 2006, 12:30 AM) 
SEMPER FI 
RIDE OR DIE.



Thats a pretty bold statement. J/P 


WHAT IT DO?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 10 2006, 12:18 AM~5015707
> *shit im filming a porno in the hop pit then
> *


i want to be the guy that oils down the ladies........ :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 12 2006, 08:40 AM~5031171
> *i want to be the guy that oils down the ladies........ :biggrin:
> *


ILL BE THE LADYS FLUFFER TO GET THEM IN THE MOOD :biggrin:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 12 2006, 12:04 PM~5032312
> *ILL BE THE LADYS FLUFFER TO GET THEM IN THE MOOD :biggrin:
> *


that's after i oil that azz down.........


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill be the one to pick em then,:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 10 2006, 01:18 AM~5015707
> *shit im filming a porno in the hop pit then
> *




WHAT UP BRO


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup northwest.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 12 2006, 07:39 PM~5036040
> *ill be the one to pick em then,:biggrin:
> *


you to short to see past there waist how you gonna pick'm standing on a ladder.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 13 2006, 06:30 PM~5041985
> *you to short to see past there waist how you gonna pick'm standing on a ladder.
> *


think homie,if im that short and im pickin the ladies,all i have to do is reach up to feel em up and i got a straight shot for a taste test on the southern region of the ladies. :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

what up 2 all tha homiez uffin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 13 2006, 09:19 PM~5043293
> *what up 2 all tha homiez  uffin:
> *


Where you been hiding out


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 13 2006, 10:19 PM~5043293
> *what up 2 all tha homiez  uffin:
> *


WHERE YOU BEEN, M.I.A.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Livin Low_@Mar 11 2006, 07:13 PM~5027576
> *That Semper Fi B.B.Q sounds like the way we should be getin down.Now I just need to find a chick light enough to carry for the 3 leged race
> *


damn bro, that statement really caught me off guard. Thanks for the love bro :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Mar 13 2006, 10:19 PM~5043293
> *what up 2 all tha homiez  uffin:
> *


whats up?


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: bringin the nw to the top,


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

KUBE 93 GLOBAL IMPORT & DOMESTIC CAR SHOW
SATURDAY MAY 13,2006 4PM-MIDNIGHT AT THE TACOMA DOME


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Mar 16 2006, 08:14 PM~5064027
> *KUBE 93 GLOBAL IMPORT & DOMESTIC CAR SHOW
> SATURDAY MAY 13,2006 4PM-MIDNIGHT AT THE TACOMA DOME
> *


ARE WE GOING? :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

i heard that show sucks....


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 17 2006, 11:34 AM~5067956
> *i heard that show sucks....
> *


I seen some PICs of someone with a green Cadi havin' a good time there.......... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I REMEMBER THOSE PICS!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 17 2006, 11:34 AM~5067956
> *i heard that show sucks....
> *


thats what ive heard,then again i aint really into rice either,


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Just wondering if Motel 6 is still the spot for Saturday night party in Centralia,WA for the Chehalis show. Thanks for getting back at us so we can make some plans, hello to everybody as well.


JENDA'S


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Mar 17 2006, 01:03 PM~5068483
> *Just wondering if Motel 6 is still the spot for Saturday night party in Centralia,WA for the Chehalis show. Thanks for getting back at us so we can make some plans, hello to everybody as well.
> JENDA'S
> *


im not sure but if its gonna be hoppin the night befor also then i might have to take the night befor off also,i have family that lives near there,


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Mar 17 2006, 12:03 PM~5068483
> *Just wondering if Motel 6 is still the spot for Saturday night party in Centralia,WA for the Chehalis show. Thanks for getting back at us so we can make some plans, hello to everybody as well.
> JENDA'S
> *


Thats the plans i have


----------



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)

:0


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Mar 17 2006, 02:03 PM~5068483
> *Just wondering if Motel 6 is still the spot for Saturday night party in Centralia,WA for the Chehalis show. Thanks for getting back at us so we can make some plans, hello to everybody as well.
> JENDA'S
> *


I know alot of us were pretty upset on how funny the motel manager was when we got there. :angry: She couldnt tell no one ahead of time about no grillin on the grounds. If they stated that before people made reservations they would have lost alot of $$. I dont think she showed her face she spoke through her staff. 
It was still a good time had the grills on the sidewalk. 
The staff tripped a little but we still kicked it.  :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

we might be staying at the HOTEL CASINO this year....

motel 6 manager said that we aint welcome there no more cause we stay up to late, are too loud and make trouble... the biatch is trippin.... we gettin blamed for the baseball teams bullshit... we'll see how she likes it when her motel aint full this year....


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Guess we will just roll up Sunday morning. It's only hour and half from Portland anyway. Thanks you guys I kinda thought Motel 6 would be a dud this year, BIG TONY you should just roll down here and we can go and have steak bites Saturday night, then roll with us up there Sunday... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Mar 17 2006, 10:25 PM~5072370
> *Guess we will just roll up Sunday morning. It's only hour and half from Portland anyway. Thanks you guys I kinda thought Motel 6 would be a dud this year, BIG TONY you should just roll down here and we can go and have steak bites Saturday night, then roll with us up there Sunday... :biggrin:
> *


If i did that you would have to drive me to the show in the limo cause ill be to tired to get up in the morning LOL


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Mar 17 2006, 01:03 PM~5068483
> *Just wondering if Motel 6 is still the spot for Saturday night party in Centralia,WA for the Chehalis show. Thanks for getting back at us so we can make some plans, hello to everybody as well.
> JENDA'S
> *


ROLLERZ WILL BE THERE REPPING.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill be there thats for sure.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 17 2006, 10:34 AM~5067956
> *i heard that show sucks....
> *



it aight just alot of fuckin imports


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Mar 18 2006, 12:17 AM~5072716
> *ROLLERZ WILL BE THERE REPPING.
> *


look like yall might be the only ones there at Motel 6


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Mar 17 2006, 11:09 AM~5068229
> *I seen some PICs of someone with a green Cadi havin' a good time there.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

hey shue talking about these pics......... and oh yeah the show does suck. they have no love for lowriders at all! :angry:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

All the ladies at the show almost make up for being around all them fucking imports all day HA HA HA


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup twotyme


----------



## june-to-the (Mar 20, 2006)

hey everyone, i know fullxtc is going back to the basics with there bbq.... just bring your car and hop it and eat.... same place as last year but back to the month of july... it will be not raining well lets hope...... come show us how you do it. swang what you brang is the deal.... so it will be july 22nd at the sand point navel base.... we have trophy's for nicest car and some others its like a ride in the park.. so come thru and throw it down.......... 


junior 

fullxtc


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds good man,


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup droopy


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## LOWRIDERHOMIE (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

WHEN IS THA LOWCOS SHOW IT'S IN AUG RIGHT


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 18 2006, 02:33 PM~5075487
> *All the ladies at the show almost make up for being around all them fucking imports all day HA HA HA
> *


there you go...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup rob,you gonna be over here this summer?


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup maui


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 21 2006, 10:48 PM~5096682
> *whassup rob,you gonna be over here this summer?
> *


where???


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

portland,the picnic,


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 22 2006, 02:56 PM~5100430
> *portland,the picnic,
> *


i'll be around as long as i'm not flyin around somwhere for work.....


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 22 2006, 09:49 AM~5098867
> *sup maui
> *


 WHAT UP MAN HOWS IT GOING


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 22 2006, 08:30 PM~5102559
> *i'll be around as long as i'm not flyin around somwhere for work.....
> *


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Mar 22 2006, 11:27 PM~5103469
> *
> *


WHAT UP BRO SEE YOU THIS SUNDAY RO 4 LIFE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

anyone cruisin this weekend around seattle?


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:scrutinize: :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup larry.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Mar 23 2006, 11:59 PM~5110077
> *anyone cruisin this weekend around seattle?
> *


in da rain homie? probably not


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

BAHAAAAAHAHAAAA


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup droopy,


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 24 2006, 11:57 PM~5116176
> *whassup droopy,
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whaddup yall.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

twotyme n junior whassup.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ShortyX3 (Sep 2, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

bringin the nw to the top whassup yall


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

otra vez


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup junior,you makin it to chehalis this year?


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LESS SMILES MORE PICS!!


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

May 7 
Boise State University 
Cinco De Mayo car show


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 30 2006, 08:06 AM~5148146
> *LESS SMILES MORE PICS!!
> *


that's what i'm talking about


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

yeah im heading out to chehailis, hopefully, im almost 100% positive ill be out there. I'll be out there with rider, Jose, and their homies. I'll take some pics as soon as it gets nicer outside, actually Jose post some up!


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Mar 30 2006, 11:16 PM~5153935
> *yeah im heading out to chehailis, hopefully, im almost 100% positive ill be out there.  I'll be out there with rider, Jose, and their homies.  I'll take some pics as soon as it gets nicer outside, actually Jose post some up!
> *


YOU BEEN HANGING WITH US, THE BIG BAD ROLLERZ ONLY?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds like a plan on gettin them pix,whassup droopy n junior


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Mar 31 2006, 12:24 AM~5154302
> *YOU BEEN HANGING WITH US, THE BIG BAD ROLLERZ ONLY?
> *


I kick it with whoevers


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

its all good.


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 31 2006, 07:47 AM~5155575
> *sounds like a plan on gettin them pix,whassup droopy n junior
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

8 weeks till chehalis..


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Mar 31 2006, 09:23 AM~5155836
> *I kick it with whoevers
> *


I HEAR YOU ARE GETTING INTO SEMPER FI C.C., BUT THEN I HEAR FROM JOSE THAT YOU WANT IN THE BIG BAD ROLLERZ ONLY, WHAT IS IT????????


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Apr 1 2006, 03:13 PM~5162508
> *8 weeks till chehalis..
> *


 :0 DONT DO THAT I HOPE THATS ENOUGH TIME TO GET READY!!


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Apr 1 2006, 04:11 PM~5162708
> *I HEAR YOU ARE GETTING INTO SEMPER FI C.C., BUT THEN I HEAR FROM JOSE THAT YOU WANT IN THE BIG BAD ROLLERZ ONLY, WHAT IS IT????????
> *


 :0


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@Apr 1 2006, 06:05 PM~5163170
> *:0  DONT DO THAT I HOPE THATS ENOUGH TIME TO GET READY!!
> *


i know what u mean..


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Apr 1 2006, 04:11 PM~5162708
> *I HEAR YOU ARE GETTING INTO SEMPER FI C.C., BUT THEN I HEAR FROM JOSE THAT YOU WANT IN THE BIG BAD ROLLERZ ONLY, WHAT IS IT????????
> *


 :0


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

we all know about chehalis in 8weeks how about appleblossom in about 4 or 5 weeks, anyone going?


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Apr 1 2006, 05:11 PM~5162708
> *I HEAR YOU ARE GETTING INTO SEMPER FI C.C., BUT THEN I HEAR FROM JOSE THAT YOU WANT IN THE BIG BAD ROLLERZ ONLY, WHAT IS IT????????
> *


nah, i was thinking about a lot of clubs, but for this year, im gonna ride solo and next year we'll see what's up.  ill probably be rollin around with homies from blvd, family ties, rollerz, and semper fi this summer, it's all good


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

smart move homie, theres alot of good clubs in the n.w. to join, its always good to to see who u fit in best with and get along with the most.. when u join a club its a major committment and takes alot of dedication and heart.. take your time ride with a couple clubs and get a feel for each one, then make your mind up, dont just jump into a club all quick then find out its not for u.. just my .02$


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

i know its in here somewhere....but what does the nw schedule look like???  i am too lazy to read all 773 posts.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Apr 1 2006, 10:08 PM~5163839
> *nah, i was thinking about a lot of clubs, but for this year, im gonna ride solo and next year we'll see what's up.  ill probably be rollin around with homies from blvd, family ties, rollerz, and semper fi this summer, it's all good
> *


bring the washington pres,i aint pushy,ima let the ppl come to me and not pressure em into joinin,i let ppl make the choice that they feel is best,

and dont remind me how close it is to chehalis i still have to get my knockoffs and get my olds on the road,im a lot closer than i was in january thats for sure.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)




----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

still didnt fix my stuff...


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

TTT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Apr 2 2006, 11:13 PM~5168915
> *still didnt fix my stuff...
> *



dont feel bad man,all i got done on my car this weekend was swapped steerin wheel,and washed the poor thing as she was lookin sad since i cant drive it right now till certain things are done.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup twotyme


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Apr 4 2006, 05:11 PM~5179276
> *
> *


hit me up so i can go and peep game :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup somerstyle


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

wass up


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Apr 4 2006, 11:59 PM~5181309
> *hit me up so i can go and peep game  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 2 2006, 07:59 AM~5164969
> *bring the washington pres,i aint pushy,ima let the ppl come to me and not pressure em into joinin,i let ppl make the choice that they feel is best,
> 
> and dont remind me how close it is to chehalis i still have to get my knockoffs and get my olds on the road,im a lot closer than i was in january thats for sure.
> *


]
now you got time to have it done!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i wish,i been doin body work and paintin cars for the boss to make some extra money,still gotta fund the picnic ya know


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@Apr 4 2006, 09:59 PM~5181309
> *hit me up so i can go and peep game  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jan 26 2006, 12:22 AM~4706742
> *ridin low in the 360 (date ?)
> CHEHALIS MAY 28th
> XXX June 18th
> ...


Bring the list back up from the dead. :biggrin: 
Not sure if its the most current it what I found way back in the topic. So if you see somethin missing put it out there.


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Apr 7 2006, 09:15 PM~5200511
> *Bring the list back up from the dead. :biggrin:
> Not sure if its the most current it what I found way back in the topic. So if you see somethin missing put it out there.
> *


THERE HAS 2 BE MORE SHOWS THAN THAT?


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:dunno: i know theres a shitload of little local carshows around here..
anybody going to appleblossom?


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Apr 7 2006, 09:29 PM~5200607
> *:dunno:  i know theres a shitload of little local carshows around here..
> anybody going to appleblossom?
> *


ISNT THAT NEXT WEEKEND?


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@Apr 7 2006, 10:18 PM~5200540
> *THERE HAS 2 BE MORE SHOWS THAN THAT?
> *


?? put em out there bro.


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Apr 7 2006, 09:40 PM~5200671
> *?? put em out there bro.
> *


IF I KNEW I WOULD.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@Apr 7 2006, 08:34 PM~5200645
> *ISNT THAT NEXT WEEKEND?
> *


i think its the weekend of may 6 and 7th,


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup tegojua


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

maui whaddup


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

Vengence - you have 2909 post and 2900 are fucking whaddup's.........damn homie




whaddup























j/k got to fuck wit cha sometimes home boy. when you coming to get these knockoffs? i need to make some room for some screwdrivers..... :roflmao:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

whaddup?  :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 9 2006, 11:10 PM~5211062
> *whassup tegojua
> *


 :wave:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Apr 10 2006, 07:18 AM~5212688
> *Vengence - you have 2909 post and 2900 are fucking whaddup's.........damn homie
> whaddup
> j/k got to fuck wit cha sometimes home boy. when you coming to get these knockoffs? i need to make some room for some screwdrivers..... :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Apr 10 2006, 08:18 AM~5212688
> *Vengence - you have 2909 post and 2900 are fucking whaddup's.........damn homie
> whaddup
> j/k got to fuck wit cha sometimes home boy. when you coming to get these knockoffs? i need to make some room for some screwdrivers..... :roflmao:
> *


baha lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Apr 10 2006, 08:18 AM~5212688
> *Vengence - you have 2909 post and 2900 are fucking whaddup's.........damn homie
> whaddup
> j/k got to fuck wit cha sometimes home boy. when you coming to get these knockoffs? i need to make some room for some screwdrivers..... :roflmao:
> *



ill give you a call when i can so we can setup a time to meet up.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

WHAT UP TO ALL THE NW HOMIES


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup maui


----------



## kgolden37 (Apr 14, 2006)

check out http://www.holyfireweekend.com for the hottest car show in sac-town!!! August 19th and we got more prizes and more CASH prizes this year!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

too bad i cant go,


----------



## elevenwayz (Feb 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 18 2006, 01:25 PM~5075218
> *:biggrin:
> 
> hey shue talking about these pics......... and oh yeah the show does suck. they have no love for lowriders at all! :angry:
> *


nice ride that almost look's like my homie's ride


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

jesus christ!!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 14 2006, 07:31 PM~5244509
> *jesus christ!!
> *


where????




jesus in teajana


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 14 2006, 07:11 AM~5239425
> *whassup maui
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nadda lot here just kickin back and chillin.,


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 15 2006, 11:55 AM~5248016
> *nadda lot here just kickin back and chillin.,
> *


NOT MUCH HERE JUST THE SOME OLD SHIT JUST DIFFRENT DAYS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i hear that,hows the show season lookin for you?


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

WHASSUP DROOPY


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

whats good?


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

oh and anyone interested in 14x6 fwd 100 spokes? chrome from keith with used tires?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Apr 16 2006, 02:23 AM~5252095
> *oh and anyone interested in 14x6 fwd 100 spokes? chrome from keith with used tires?
> *


Pics?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats what im sayin,and what kinda price


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: happy easter yall.


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 15 2006, 12:10 PM~5248110
> *i hear that,hows the show season lookin for you?
> *


NOT TO BAD HOW ABOUT YOU


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im makin it to shows but i am only somewhat showin it at the picnic


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

how many people are heading out to the picnic?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey wasup homies have yal heard anything about the picnic in hillsboro going on this saturday?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Apr 17 2006, 12:38 PM~5260075
> *how many people are heading out to the picnic?
> *



so far its lookin about like 75 ppl comin,prolly more


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

is this the one in hillsboro or this a diff one?


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

there talking about the semper fi picnic, havent heard anything about hillsboro :dunno:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Apr 7 2006, 10:15 PM~5200511
> *ridin low in the 360 (date ?)
> CHEHALIS MAY 28th
> XXX June 18th
> ...


ttt


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elevenwayz_@Apr 14 2006, 04:30 PM~5243812
> *nice ride that almost look's like my homie's ride
> *


thanks bro


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nah we were talkin about the...

SEMPER FI NW PICNIC AND HOP AUGUST 12TH AT RAINIER VISTA COMMUNITY PARK....

i aint knowin nothin about nothin in hilsboro sorry man,


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

best have some flyers to hand out to everyone in chehalis.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

really thinkin bout it but right now im mostly runnin the entire club so now i am dealin with about 4 times more than normal.


----------



## esechino (Nov 12, 2004)

Puro Locos is having a picnic this Saturday in Hillsboro.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

wish i could make it.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 19 2006, 09:52 PM~5276560
> *really thinkin bout it but right now im mostly runnin the entire club so now i am dealin with about 4 times more than normal.
> *


holla at me. i will give you a hand doing up some flyers well atleast printing off for you. do up the flyer and send it to me and i will print them off at work while i'm not doing anything.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds good homie,ill see if i can get it to you when i pick up the knockoffs.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

What park in hillsboro and what time this sat?...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:dunno: ask riderchronicles i think he knows.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DONT KNOW ON THAT ONE- ILL LOOK INTO IT- THAT HOP IS STILL PLANNED FOR THIS WEEKEND- TRYING TO WORK THROUGH EVERYONES SCHEDULES- PROBABILY GOING DOWN @ NIGHT AT LEAST ONE PERSON WORKS ON BOTH DAYZ


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HILLSBORO OR CORNELIUS?

IF ITS IN THE BORO MOST LIKELY SHUTE PARK.

CHECK OUT SUAVE MUSIC CLOTHES AND DVDS- NEXT TO WESTSIDE HYDROS- WHEN YOU GO OUT THERE THE RIDER CHRONICLES IN STOCK!!!


THEY DONT FUCK WITH ANY OTHER NW DVDS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kgolden37 (Apr 14, 2006)

calling all car clubs to the HFW '06 car and bike show...if you got it bring it!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=254858 

Saturday, August 19, 2006
corner of 24th and Florin
Cash prizes
trophies
lots of categories
car club with most cars gets special trophy and cash prize

One of the groups performing is shooting a hip hop video at this car show...you want your ride to be seen all over the country? Bring it!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 21 2006, 09:10 AM~5285372
> *DONT KNOW ON THAT ONE- ILL LOOK INTO IT- THAT HOP IS STILL PLANNED FOR THIS WEEKEND- TRYING TO WORK THROUGH EVERYONES SCHEDULES- PROBABILY GOING DOWN @ NIGHT AT LEAST ONE PERSON WORKS ON BOTH DAYZ
> *


im workin saturday,and sunday ima be workin on the olds after i meet up with e


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup droop,i might have to drop you a line soon,


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

WHAT UP DROOPY :biggrin:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 23 2006, 09:30 AM~5296410
> *whassup droop,i might have to drop you a line soon,
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Apr 23 2006, 03:37 PM~5298460
> *WHAT UP DROOPY :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IT DO, ROLLER????


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@Apr 23 2006, 08:52 PM~5300219
> *:0
> *


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

WHAT UP ROLLERZ


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Apr 23 2006, 10:14 PM~5300965
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

WHAT UP TO ALL MY ROLLERZ ONLY BROTHAS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whaddup to all the other clubs out there from semper fi.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FROM ME TOO!!!


----------



## kgolden37 (Apr 14, 2006)

117 days and counting until HFW '06!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 24 2006, 12:17 PM~5304047
> *FROM ME TOO!!!
> *


whassup big homie,see you in chehalis.

i might not be braided though,hair not growin as fast as i woulda liked.,


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

~ROLLERZ ONLY~
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thank god im not competing droopy.


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

5zero3 is havin' alittle get together in salem on the 29. Burger king on lancaster Dr. about 2-3ish to start. I'll be by after work to check it out


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BE SURE TO LET JAY AND TIM KNOW


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im workin so i cant make it


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

uffin: 

HEY ANYBODY GOT THA FLYER 2 THA CHEHALIS SHOW


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ask tegojua(sp) i believe he has one,long time no see man.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 25 2006, 09:37 PM~5314266
> *uffin:
> 
> HEY ANYBODY GOT THA FLYER 2 THA CHEHALIS SHOW
> *


ask jorge, he had a shit load last time i saw him


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: whassup junior


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

whats up mayne?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nadda just kickin it.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

TTT :dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Apr 25 2006, 08:17 AM~5309868
> *5zero3 is havin' alittle get together in salem on the 29. Burger king on lancaster Dr. about 2-3ish to start. I'll be by after work to check it out
> *


WHAT TIME SHOULD I SWOOP U UP CISCO? :biggrin:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

wats up with apple blossom


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

RYAN GETTIN FOOTAGE.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Apr 27 2006, 09:19 PM~5329353
> *wats up with apple blossom
> *


never been is it cool or what?


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Apr 25 2006, 09:37 PM~5314266
> *uffin:
> 
> HEY ANYBODY GOT THA FLYER 2 THA CHEHALIS SHOW
> *


dile a jorge que he needs to call me, i need the parts and sheeit


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEYBRYAN HIT ME UP I NEED TO KNOW WHATS GOING ON THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 25 2006, 07:29 AM~5309122
> *thank god im not competing droopy.
> *


WHY? IT ALL JUST FOR FUN AND TO SUPPORT THE LOLO COMMUNITY. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

true but your car would stomp my car. :biggrin: 
thats why i aint showin



















besides itll be at the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Apr 28 2006, 12:16 AM~5330177
> *WHY? IT ALL JUST FOR FUN AND TO SUPPORT THE LOLO COMMUNITY. :biggrin:
> *


exactly well put


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Apr 27 2006, 11:16 PM~5330177
> *WHY? IT ALL JUST FOR FUN AND TO SUPPORT THE LOLO COMMUNITY. :biggrin:
> *


GREAT ANSWER!!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

itll be at chehalis i just aint showin it,(competing) itll be a parkin lot show site this year.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup yall.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

sup mayne?


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

How many of the Northwest Latinos are gonna take part of the Monday protest nationwide?

I'll be honest, I can't, deadlines at work and in reality if I don't finish, then I'm out of a job. But I'll be wearin white, it's suppose to symbolize that you are in agreement with the protest.

I know that most my family have been screwed by immigration, but hopefully our voices will be heard on Monday.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

best of luck sean.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tijuanasean_@Apr 29 2006, 11:16 AM~5339021
> *How many of the Northwest Latinos are gonna take part of the Monday protest nationwide?
> 
> I'll be honest, I can't, deadlines at work and in reality if I don't finish, then I'm out of a job.  But I'll be wearin white, it's suppose to symbolize that you are in agreement with the protest.
> ...


I'M DO MY PART BY STAYING HOME AND WEARING THE WHITE SHIRT.


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

Sounds good Mr. Droopy.

I love the states, but the one thing most fail to recognize is how much the Hispanic community contributes to the national economy. It's been proven too, Hispanic are into high quality items. Hispanics pay for quality. So if the Hispanic community really abstains from purchasing anything on Monday...it will be felt!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

I aint fuckin workin tommorro :biggrin: its my day off!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

my day off too,ima be drinkin :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 25 2006, 06:29 AM~5309122
> *thank god im not competing droopy.
> *


bro real riders show for the love not for the competition of thangs. hell i aint ready to show nothing (priorities first) but the lac will be there.


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Apr 30 2006, 06:36 PM~5345609
> *bro real riders show for the love not for the competition of thangs. hell i aint ready to show nothing (priorities first) but the lac will be there.
> *


THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tijuanasean_@Apr 29 2006, 10:40 PM~5341727
> *Sounds good Mr. Droopy.
> 
> I love the states, but the one thing most fail to recognize is how much the Hispanic community contributes to the national economy.  It's been proven too, Hispanic are into high quality items.  Hispanics pay for quality.  So if the Hispanic community really abstains from purchasing anything on Monday...it will be felt!
> *


I FEEL YOU, THEY NEED TO REALIZE HOW MUCH THEY NEED US.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Apr 30 2006, 06:36 PM~5345609
> *bro real riders show for the love not for the competition of thangs. hell i aint ready to show nothing (priorities first) but the lac will be there.
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yall not gonna stop till i show mine huh?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 1 2006, 06:52 AM~5348086
> *yall not gonna stop till i show mine huh?
> *


you got that right...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOOK FOR A RIDER CHRONICLES SHOW @ THE END OF THE YEAR!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 1 2006, 12:07 PM~5349831
> *you got that right...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


aight well have to see about me maybe showin mine(just the outside)at chehalis.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 1 2006, 11:09 AM~5349854
> *LOOK FOR A RIDER CHRONICLES SHOW @ THE END OF THE YEAR!!
> *


 :0 
oh hell yeah. does it come with a pre-party? :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@May 1 2006, 07:32 PM~5352876
> *:0
> oh hell yeah. does it come with a pre-party?  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

that would be nice,


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

TTT
how was the march?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i dunno i was too busy tendin to business.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

My dad went to the march. I stay at home.


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

I went to la marcha down here in Olympia, only about 500 people...but it's the unity that matters. Over 1 million across the country!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds big,i was more workin on gettin my olds liscenced,sorry,


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds big,i was more workin on gettin my olds liscenced,sorry,


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tijuanasean_@May 2 2006, 06:28 PM~5359565
> *I went to la marcha down here in Olympia, only about 500 people...but it's the unity that matters.  Over 1 million across the country!
> *


True


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

very true,and whassup droopy that tool i got from you works perfectly


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

The march went real coo in seattle except when the white boy ran over some protesters with his car...other than that, the turnout was real good...approximately 40-60,000 protesters according to king5 news....see ya in chehalis


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i woulda been stompin on that fool if he ran me over with his car,(if not criticaly injured)



see you there man.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

sounds like it was cool :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WATCH FOR RIDER CHRONICLES ON COMCAST!! LATE NIGHTS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

what channel?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 3 2006, 10:22 AM~5362735
> *WATCH FOR RIDER CHRONICLES ON COMCAST!! LATE NIGHTS
> *


dawg, is it showing in just PO or all over the NW....


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Almost show time :biggrin: 
I'm going to miss Chehalis this year :tears: 
I'm going to back in OH visitin fam that week. I plan on going to the Majestics Detroit picnic that weekend. Got to get my Memorial day weekend car show fix at least. :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

tell eminem i said what's up. 

have fun home boy and take lots of pics


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@May 4 2006, 06:39 PM~5371481
> *tell eminem i said what's up.
> 
> have fun home boy and take lots of pics
> *


can i find him in the yellow pages..under b rabbit. :biggrin: 


I will have my digi on deck fo sho.

Hey man you still havin issues on the brakes? I can probably get up there when I get done with a job on Sat.. Let me kno man.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 4 2006, 09:11 AM~5368471
> *dawg, is it showing in just PO or all over the NW....
> *


thats what i wanna know too.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt for the nw


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@May 4 2006, 06:15 PM~5371899
> *can i find him in the yellow pages..under b rabbit. :biggrin:
> I will have my digi on deck fo sho.
> 
> ...


yeah. got a couple things that i'm gonna try before i just say fuck it and send it in to the shop.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

if i had more knowledge on caddies E you know i would be doin my best to hook you up on what i can.


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@May 6 2006, 06:19 PM~5382416
> *yeah. got a couple things that i'm gonna try before i just say fuck it and send it in to the shop.
> *


U NEED ANY GOODIES HIT ME UP!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

best of luck with it homie,hopin to see it in chehalis.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

anybody know of anything going down today? I think theres a little get together on powell and 12th


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ask ryan(riderchronicles)


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

bad news,i will only be makin it to chehalis and the picnic this year,work is keepin me in state again  will try n make it to yakima.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

who's all going to the western washington university show on May 21st?


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 9 2006, 11:22 AM~5396847
> *who's all going to the western washington university show on May 21st?
> *


PM INFO  
IS IT STILL AT RED SQUARE


----------



## esechino (Nov 12, 2004)

Does anyone know how to register for Chehalis??


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill be workin,but no way am i missin chehalis.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 9 2006, 04:58 PM~5398647
> *PM INFO
> IS IT STILL AT RED SQUARE
> *


you know it homie, wil more than likely be the last one they have.... they guys puttin it on for Mecha are graduating this year.....


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i drove the lac yesterday hot diggity damn. it felt good as hell. brakes are still half ass but it stops eventually. suppose to be nice on sunday and trying to talk the lady into rolling to the waterfront.


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

wutup loriding69...couple weeks ago i went to the waterfront i only seen one lowrider..there was a section full of ricers, a section filled with "donks" watever the fucc u called them...section for them motorcycles..every kinda car exist but there wasnt any lowriders...the weather was also perfect..wussup with a cruise..i know there has to be more riders in tacoma


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

yeah i was there as well i only seen like 2 or 3 lolo's (nothing that i would call a real low) but sitting on wires no juice needing serious paint. but hey i'm down to get a cruiz on down there. but we would have to get down there early as hell just to get some parking spots. 




who's all down to roll one sunday?


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@May 10 2006, 08:39 PM~5406324
> *yeah i was there as well i only seen like 2 or 3 lolo's (nothing that i would call a real low) but sitting on wires no juice needing serious paint. but hey i'm down to get a cruiz on down there. but we would have to get down there early as hell just to get some parking spots.
> who's all down to roll one sunday?
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@May 10 2006, 08:39 PM~5406324
> *yeah i was there as well i only seen like 2 or 3 lolo's (nothing that i would call a real low) but sitting on wires no juice needing serious paint. but hey i'm down to get a cruiz on down there. but we would have to get down there early as hell just to get some parking spots.
> who's all down to roll one sunday?
> *



ok thank god my car is in project under construction status but im still cruisin it becuase you just described my car,


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@May 10 2006, 08:39 PM~5406324
> *yeah i was there as well i only seen like 2 or 3 lolo's (nothing that i would call a real low) but sitting on wires no juice needing serious paint. but hey i'm down to get a cruiz on down there. but we would have to get down there early as hell just to get some parking spots.
> who's all down to roll one sunday?
> *


i would, but its mothers day adn i'm flyin out to St Louis at noon, going to a Air Mobility Command Awards banquet.... i got air mobility comman resereve associate technician of the year.... just waing on news from air force level to see if i get that one too.... got my fingers crossed.....


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

AHHHHHHHHHHH MY CAR IS DONE!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

give us some pics larry,

congrats homie.




sup manuel.


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 11 2006, 06:52 PM~5412594
> *give us some pics larry,
> 
> congrats homie.
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## leescotty2001 (Jan 8, 2005)

Im down for a crusie to tha waterfront. My shit is under construction too AHAH


----------



## BrAnDiELyNn22 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 11 2006, 08:33 AM~5409144
> *i would, but its mothers day adn i'm flyin out to St Louis at noon, going to a Air Mobility Command Awards banquet.... i got air mobility comman resereve associate technician of the year.... just waing on news from air force level to see if i get that one too.... got my fingers crossed.....
> *



Congrats!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

OH SHIT CHEHALIS IS COMMIN UP :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@May 11 2006, 06:12 PM~5412439
> *AHHHHHHHHHHH MY CAR IS DONE!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




OH SHIT GONNA B BLINDING THEM HATERZ WHEN YOU RAISE HER ASS UP UP HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

ROLLERZ ONLY WATCH OUT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 10 2006, 10:30 PM~5406935
> *
> *



uffin: SUP 2 ALL MY ROLLERZ GONA B A GOOD YEAR


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed it will be a good year,


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@May 12 2006, 04:34 PM~5417917
> *OH SHIT GONNA B BLINDING THEM HATERZ WHEN YOU RAISE HER ASS UP UP HAHA :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BrAnDiELyNn22_@May 12 2006, 02:34 PM~5417235
> *Congrats!
> *


thanks sweetie


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

hey who got info on the bellingham show??


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 12 2006, 07:27 PM~5418630
> *hey who got info on the bellingham show??
> *


sunday may 21st, at the colledge, movin in around 8 or 9am....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

RI is leavin Auburn at 7am from the Chevron on 15th if ya wanna caravan.... i should already be in there....


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

whats happening NorthWest any hops or crusing going on today in portland? is such a nice day today to let it go to waste.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i'm headed down to the tacoma waterfront today. to nice of a day to sit and do nothing. just finished wipping her down now i'm ready to roll.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i might look into cruisin with smooth impressions and royal image down here for a lil bit,but if the tranny acts up im headed straight home.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

yeah tell me about it, had the drop out for a bit.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

no cruisin,oh well nobody was answerin they phone to say where we was meetin up,no biggie i got some cruisin done on my own.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

hitting the front today. anyone else down?

magic......is was cool hanging withcha yesterday besides the fact the i got hit up at the light and i was only partially juiced. lesson learn folks. when you ride ride fully charged cause you never know who you will run into. but i'm gonna go look for his ass and hit him up this time.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

on my way out. see ya down there if anyone is going. holla at me.


----------



## leescotty2001 (Jan 8, 2005)

Was down there today.. and damn there was a nice drop all red with red wires. Anyone know who that is? Think maybe 62 imp.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i think that is scott? 
from uce car club,i believe the same guy has a clean ass harley.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 14 2006, 10:45 PM~5430708
> *i think that is scott?
> from uce car club,i believe the same guy has a clean ass harley.
> *


yeah that was him. i seen him as well.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

yeah it was a couple of juiced up rides down there but damn can they atleast put some spray paint or something on them. one dude ride look just like rust and i\'m not lieing about the color, and no i don\'t mean rust colored either. rust is the color i seen on it.

but all in all i had a good time down there, hit up a couple of those rust buckets to make it an even better day.

oh yeah cops are tripping down there for just about anything they can think of. but they didn\'t mess with me about anything. i had one to even stop and look at the car and give me thumbs up. so that was cool. we need to get a cruiz going to down there one of these sundays.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@May 14 2006, 02:33 PM~5428014
> *hitting the front today. anyone else down?
> 
> magic......is was cool hanging withcha yesterday besides the fact the i got hit up at the light and i was only partially juiced. lesson learn folks. when you ride ride fully charged cause you never know who you will run into. but i'm gonna go look for his ass and hit him up this time.
> *


damn dawg, what are you new... everyone knows you can't roll your shit with your shit not HOT


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

damn i was at the waterfront yesterday and it wasnt craccin...i was there around 4... didnt see any riders..so wat time is the best time to roll...itll be coo one day if all riders wanna meet up and roll deep to the waterfront one day to show them racers and "donks" how we ride


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 15 2006, 12:57 PM~5433371
> *damn dawg, what are you new... everyone knows you can't roll your shit with your shit not HOT
> *


 :twak: :twak: shut up rob. i know that but i hadn't rolled my ride in a while and didn't think about charging just rolling. :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LaCdOuT_@May 15 2006, 01:28 PM~5433530
> *damn i was at the waterfront yesterday and it wasnt craccin...i was there around 4... didnt see any riders..so wat time is the best time to roll...itll be coo one day if all riders wanna meet up and roll deep to the waterfront one day to show them racers and "donks" how we ride
> *


yeah i left from down there around 6 or so. that's the best time to get down there. but getting all the riders together would be sweet as hell. i might try to set something up after chehalis.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@May 14 2006, 03:33 PM~5428014
> *hitting the front today. anyone else down?
> 
> magic......is was cool hanging withcha yesterday besides the fact the i got hit up at the light and i was only partially juiced. lesson learn folks. when you ride ride fully charged cause you never know who you will run into. but i'm gonna go look for his ass and hit him up this time.
> *


:thumbsup: 

its ok e let it go. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds like a fun weekend yall,


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

SO WHATS UP EVERYBODY READY 4 CHEHALIS :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@May 15 2006, 06:14 PM~5434516
> *:twak:  :twak: shut up rob. i know that but i hadn't rolled my ride in a while and didn't think about charging just rolling.  :biggrin:
> *


and you know i got much love for ya dawg.... at least you was out, i was on a plane headin for St. Lou around that time, and when we got there, fuck it was raining.....


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 16 2006, 03:58 PM~5439753
> *and you know i got much love for ya dawg.... at least you was out, i was on a plane headin for St. Lou around that time, and when we got there, fuck it was raining.....
> *


the rain made you feel at home huh. :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@May 16 2006, 05:35 PM~5440685
> *the rain made you feel at home huh. :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

good ol washington rain follow you? dont worry you came home to sun n shine.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@May 16 2006, 05:35 PM~5440685
> *the rain made you feel at home huh. :biggrin:
> *


you no shit focker!!!....

DAMN COMMEDIANS.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

freakin got home yesturday and i was like damn its fuckin HOT.... so hot had to take the night off from work...OH DAMN wish i didn't have to do that....YEAH RIGHT


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@May 15 2006, 07:16 PM~5434526
> *yeah i left from down there around 6 or so. that's the best time to get down there. but getting all the riders together would be sweet as hell. i might try to set something up after chehalis.
> *


whats up dogg that show is coming 
we gonna chill that weekend when i get up there my hoimes b-day is on that weekend so we can get some food also :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

OK PPL THE PICNIC IS CLOSIN IN,NEED TO KNOW WHO IS COMIN SO I CAN PLAN THIS BETTER.SO WE ALL HAVE A GOOD TIME.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@May 17 2006, 02:02 PM~5446426
> *whats up dogg that show is coming
> we gonna chill that weekend when i get up there my hoimes b-day is on that weekend so we can get some food also :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


me and wifey will be there bro. just let me know what time.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@May 19 2006, 07:55 AM~5456825
> *me and wifey will be there bro. just let me know what time.
> *


you bringing the lac to bellingham this sunday?


----------



## kgolden37 (Apr 14, 2006)

don't forget about HFW '06...Saturday, August 19, 2006 in Sacramento. We're doing a hip hop video and there will be many MANY prizes given away...


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 19 2006, 08:16 AM~5457214
> *you bringing the lac to bellingham this sunday?
> *


nope it's in the shop right now as we speak. had to get an axle for it today. almost 600. :angry:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@May 19 2006, 04:15 PM~5459662
> *nope it's in the shop right now as we speak. had to get an axle for it today. almost 600.  :angry:
> *


damn boy... big balla status....croppin 6 bills like it aint shit..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

!!!!RI takin the NW worldwide!!!!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

LOOKS GOOD ROB CONGRATS


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 19 2006, 08:00 PM~5460851
> *!!!!RI takin the NW worldwide!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@May 19 2006, 08:55 AM~5456825
> *me and wifey will be there bro. just let me know what time.
> *


whats up 
we just had a loss so were going to have to put him to rest 
sortive sucks we just got done with one funeral and got to turn around for another 
this homeboy was going to bring his bagged cutlass to chehalis i guess faith changed that 
i still think were going to do that barbque i dont know thats if we still go to chehalis ill let ya know before that weekend is near


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

RIP Sito.. :angel: u will me missed but never forgotten..


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@May 20 2006, 03:41 AM~5462423
> *whats up
> we just had a loss so were going to have to put him to rest
> sortive sucks we just got done with one funeral and got to turn around for another
> ...


sorry to hear that. our prayers go out to the homeboy and his family.

RIP


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 19 2006, 05:07 PM~5460332
> *damn boy... big balla status....croppin 6 bills like it aint shit.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell i wish!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 19 2006, 07:00 PM~5460851
> *!!!!RI takin the NW worldwide!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


congrats Rob


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@May 20 2006, 09:36 AM~5463083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks olskool for posting the pic

if the weather is good 2mmorrow we will be doing a car wash to help pay for the his expenses and help his family 
will be doing it at s. 3rd ave chevron fast and lube chilano's work 
starting at 1:00pm if the weathers good 
thanks


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@May 20 2006, 10:30 AM~5463241
> *sorry to hear that. our prayers go out to the homeboy and his family.
> 
> RIP
> *


thanks home boy


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 19 2006, 09:00 PM~5460851
> *!!!!RI takin the NW worldwide!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats bro I know little man is stoked huh :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@May 20 2006, 05:41 AM~5462423
> *whats up
> we just had a loss so were going to have to put him to rest
> sortive sucks we just got done with one funeral and got to turn around for another
> ...


Sorry for your loss. Condolenses to freinds and family.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle_@May 20 2006, 04:32 PM~5464734
> *thanks olskool for posting the pic
> 
> if the weather is good 2mmorrow we will be doing a car wash to help pay for the his expenses and help his family
> ...


ill stop bye homie for sure..


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@May 20 2006, 06:13 PM~5464898
> *Sorry for your loss. Condolenses to freinds and family.
> *


thanks


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@May 20 2006, 11:10 PM~5466087
> *ill stop bye homie for sure..
> *


if weathers good were gonna try to start after 1:00 pm


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

i will truely miss him, a real homie, he was all wayz down to help me,rest in peace sito








a big lost to all of us


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

Ride in Peace!!!


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

depressed


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

hell yaaa


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

somerstyle and ol skool sorry bout yalls loss,

rob congrats on you n lil homies features,i seen em and they look killer,
todds looks good too,

this weekend ill be drivin the olds to chehalis but aint no way im showin her.


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 23 2006, 12:05 AM~5478314
> *somerstyle and ol skool sorry bout yalls loss,
> 
> rob congrats on you n lil homies features,i seen em and they look killer,
> ...


thanks for the support bro


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

ill see u all sunday, ive finally decided im going to go.. depending on the weather if i take my car or not, but either way im going for sure :biggrin:


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm going to the show on Sunday. 
I can't wait to see some good hoppin :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Hope the weather acts right for yall for Chehalis. Wish I could go I'll be in Detroit that day. On the plane in the morning. :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 22 2006, 11:05 PM~5478314
> *somerstyle and ol skool sorry bout yalls loss,
> 
> rob congrats on you n lil homies features,i seen em and they look killer,
> ...


what the fuck dawg, clean that shit up and pay the entry fee, its the best parking in the place..... no chance of anyone fuckin your shit up in the parking lot....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

besides, you and a homie can get in on that entry fee and its cheaper that way


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@May 23 2006, 11:31 AM~5480774
> *ill see u all sunday, ive finally decided im going to go.. depending on the weather if i take my car or not, but either way im going for sure  :biggrin:
> *


we'll see ya there homie


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@May 23 2006, 12:31 PM~5480774
> *ill see u all sunday, ive finally decided im going to go.. depending on the weather if i take my car or not, but either way im going for sure  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: have fun?


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 23 2006, 04:39 PM~5482533
> *:uh: have fun?
> *


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 23 2006, 04:35 PM~5482506
> *what the fuck dawg, clean that shit up and pay the entry fee, its the best parking in the place..... no chance of anyone fuckin your shit up in the parking lot....
> *


i would show it but right now even if i were to clean it up i still think i would just make the show look bad,good thinkin though,i might just surprise yall though. :biggrin:


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

This is going to be a good weekend! who is going to flip a car over this year!?!?!?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i dunno but ill have the camera ready for it.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

RIDER CHRONICLES WILL BE IN CHEHALIS IN FULL EFFECT!!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 24 2006, 09:49 AM~5486810
> *RIDER CHRONICLES WILL BE IN CHEHALIS IN FULL EFFECT!!
> *


don't forget my shirt.....hehehehe


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:thumbsup: THANKS FOR SUPPORTIN DOG 4 REAL!!


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

i'll be there with the homiez 
see ya there olskool & lowriding 69


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

COOL SOMERSTYLE!!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

RO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE SAT.AT THE MOTEL6 ANYTHING GOING DOWN


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

little chinito will be out there with the RO and the blvd/family ties peoples


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 24 2006, 02:28 PM~5488268
> *COOL SOMERSTYLE!!
> *


cool bro get at me at the show


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 24 2006, 06:53 PM~5490369
> *RO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE SAT.AT THE MOTEL6 ANYTHING GOING DOWN
> *


have fun at motel 6 they won't let anyone BBQ or hang out untill whenever anymore.... that's why we aint stayin there.....


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i\'ll be there with the homiez 
see ya there olskool & lowriding 69 


see ya there somerstyle, ryan, rob, smurf, charles, shue, big tony, brandy and the jenda\'s, chad, michael, and anyone else i forgot to fukn mention see yall there to.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@May 25 2006, 12:29 PM~5495384
> *i\'ll be there with the homiez
> see ya there olskool & lowriding 69
> see ya there somerstyle, ryan, rob, smurf, charles, shue, big tony, brandy and the jenda\'s, chad, michael, and anyone else i forgot to fukn mention see yall there to.
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: i think i know who the smurf is


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

is there a meet up spot in seattle or tacoma on sunday for chehalis...im tryin to roll too...dont know anyone here so chehalis gon be hard to find..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

just pm me and ill get you directions from your house to chehalis.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaCdOuT_@May 25 2006, 04:05 PM~5496428
> *is there a meet up spot in seattle or tacoma on sunday for chehalis...im tryin to roll too...dont know anyone here so chehalis gon be hard to find..
> *


jusy get on I-5 south.... you can't miss it


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

coo...thanks...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

exit 81,
left at bottom of ramp,
right on pearl,
follow that road,and the lowriders,
fairgrounds on right,


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

hey homies how much is it to get in to the chehalis show?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 26 2006, 07:56 AM~5499943
> *hey homies how much is it to get in to the chehalis show?
> *


$40 to show your car i think... i can never remember....


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## leescotty2001 (Jan 8, 2005)

I think i will show mines just cuz i want to park it safely. Anyone want to ride down there deep? I know u do lacdout. Anyone else want to meet up in sea or tac before show.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

how much is it just to watch or ist free


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

man if all the homies around town wanna just meet up and just roll deep that will be coo...i know loriding69 be around here somerstyle and his homies and leescotty..let me know the place and lets do the dam thang...itll be my first official cruise since im a loner literally


----------



## leescotty2001 (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaCdOuT_@May 26 2006, 03:50 PM~5502415
> *man if all the homies around town wanna just meet up and just roll deep that will be coo...i know loriding69 be around here somerstyle and his homies and leescotty..let me know the place and lets do the dam thang...itll be my first official cruise since im a loner literally
> *


Here take my cell and call me. I kinda want to go around 9am to be sure i have a spot in tha show. Need to get together and meet at the same time. If you want to call please do :biggrin: 253-232-8879 Anyone else that wants to ride as well can call me to find out what time we all are going to meet.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

hey homies so around what time does it start? what time the riders start heading in?


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 27 2006, 08:17 PM~5507417
> *hey homies so around what time does it start? what time the riders start heading in?
> *


Move in starts at 6am show starts at 11am hop should start around 1pm


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@May 27 2006, 07:21 PM~5507441
> *Move in starts at 6am show starts at 11am hop should start around 1pm
> *


mr shue i will see ya tomorreee bro yeah i'm drunk right now!


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

just got bacc...show was coo but the rain kinda fucced everything up.....victory outreach is next..


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

just got back from the show, will be posting pics soon.. :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaCdOuT_@May 28 2006, 06:58 PM~5510858
> *just got bacc...show was coo but the rain kinda fucced everything up.....victory outreach is next..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill try n make it to yakima,but no gaurntees.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 29 2006, 08:31 AM~5513336
> *ill try n make it to yakima,but no gaurntees.
> *


CHUCKY!!! why not? you better be there and hopefully next time we dont sit for an hour and a half in the rain waiting for the hop


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@May 29 2006, 01:29 PM~5514745
> *CHUCKY!!! why not? you better be there and hopefully next time we dont sit for an hour and a half in the rain waiting for the hop
> *


better get used to it if your watin to watch the hops at and BLVD or LRM event


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

underageimp'' chin-o-bling",..wellcome to tha rollerz life style!!!!!!!!!!! good to meet you homie!!!


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Wheres the hop pics at? I know someone has pics of the car that set a new record.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Wat up Brent? Good to see you yesterday.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Whens the next show?


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@May 29 2006, 07:57 PM~5516686
> *Whens the next show?
> *


JUNE 10 IN SEATTLE VICTORY OUTREACH


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

RIDERS WILL C U THERE!!!!


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@May 29 2006, 06:55 PM~5516257
> *underageimp'' chin-o-bling",..wellcome to tha rollerz life style!!!!!!!!!!! good to meet you homie!!!
> *


nice to meet you too homey, sheeit cant wait for yak though, hopefully the hitch will be off and ill have some bass in there :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@May 29 2006, 01:29 PM~5514745
> *CHUCKY!!! why not? you better be there and hopefully next time we dont sit for an hour and a half in the rain waiting for the hop
> *


im used to being in the rain,thats why i always have a hood,and i am tryin to make it,but i might have to work,i see i aint livin that name down any time soon,


THANX JORGE!!!


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 29 2006, 11:33 PM~5517987
> *im used to being in the rain,thats why i always have a hood,and i am tryin to make it,but i might have to work,i see i aint livin that name down any time soon,
> THANX JORGE!!!
> *


hahaha ill tell jorge for you, he's a pendejo and cant figure out layitlow haha have a good nights sleep?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

as long as jose wasnt snorin i was able to get a lil sleep,damn and i thought that i was a heavy sleeper that fool woke more than the dead that day,


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yeah thats me in ryans car,i got to drive it and that was killer,








no i didnt have to move the seat either

















just some teasers from the show.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 30 2006, 12:01 AM~5518108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


with the homey rider in the last one  
and we warned that pipo snores hahaha


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

its all good,i aint hatin,if there is a next time im makin sure i got ear plugs.


----------



## leescotty2001 (Jan 8, 2005)

here is a short vid of the goodfellas MC


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leescotty2001_@May 30 2006, 12:13 PM~5520390
> *here is a short vid of the goodfellas MC
> 
> 
> *


i thought you were gonna hit me up homey? sheeit who'd you head out there with?


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

HOLLA CHINO :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

que onda? la primera lives holmes hahahahaha


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@May 30 2006, 01:33 PM~5520822
> *que onda? la primera lives holmes hahahahaha
> *


CHINGO AND CHUCKY WAZ'UP :wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol whassup junior,and junior,


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@May 29 2006, 06:55 PM~5516257
> *underageimp'' chin-o-bling",..wellcome to tha rollerz life style!!!!!!!!!!! good to meet you homie!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: OH SHIT IT'S ON NOW LIL HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

chino bling, coming to a show near you hahahaha


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

as long as work cooperates CHUCKY will be seein yall at the shows too,ill try to make what shows i can,still a no on portland


----------



## ShortyX3 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@May 31 2006, 01:11 AM~5524483
> *chino bling, coming to a show near you hahahaha
> *


hehe whats up fool :biggrin:


----------



## kgolden37 (Apr 14, 2006)

still calling out all car clubs to HFW '06!!!

http://www.holyfireweekend.com

we're doing a live video shoot, so if you want your ride featured on TV...come on out!


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

sac towns a little far for little chinito


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

:biggrin: whats up gangsters aka ryan & jr.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

hi guys, what's going on?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

what's crack'n NW


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i may show up for the show victory outreach show but the flyer says no explicit murals........oh well!


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

sheeit, just cover up the "explicit" part and roll it out there :thumbsup:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@May 31 2006, 05:29 PM~5528778
> *i may show up for the show victory outreach show but the flyer says no explicit murals........oh well!
> *


theyll put tape over anything thats explicit..


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@May 31 2006, 04:35 PM~5528808
> *theyll put tape over anything thats explicit..
> *


well i know i'm not going now.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

just take the nissan homie,


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FUCK IT DUCT IT!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

not even i would do that to my olds ryan,i wouldnt want to have that shit on my paint,


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 31 2006, 07:56 PM~5529810
> *FUCK IT DUCT IT!!
> *


bro you got some serious issues! that was funny as hell. but i can\'t duct tape the ladies (i don\'t want to be thrown in jail for rape ya know) lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol now thats funny!!!!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@May 31 2006, 06:00 PM~5528884
> *well i know i'm not going now.
> *


Might have cover you whole body in tape if thats the fact....


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@May 29 2006, 08:18 PM~5517317
> *JUNE 10 IN SEATTLE VICTORY OUTREACH
> *



can i get a address to it???


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 1 2006, 05:34 PM~5535437
> *Might have cover you whole body in tape if thats the fact....
> *


yeah no kidding, i might still show up not sure as of yet.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

CHECK THIS VIDEO OUT GOODFELLAS LS :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jun 2 2006, 10:07 AM~5538505
> *yeah no kidding, i might still show up not sure as of yet.
> *


he E we made it back aight i took many pics:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=265322


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good homie,.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jun 2 2006, 11:13 PM~5543403
> *he E we made it back aight i took many pics:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=265322
> *


glad you made it back safe bro! you missed a good rainy show dogg


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jun 4 2006, 01:52 PM~5549548
> *glad you made it back safe bro! you missed a good rainy show dogg
> *


  :tears: oh yea it was 85 in detroit that day :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

t you are too lucky,oh well we still had a blast.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

what's the addy for the unity in the comunity show this weekend?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

ok before someone bucks up on me, i know its not called unity in the community.... 

SHowtimes Unity Out Reach show..... so there.... :tongue: 

but you got to admit unity in the community does sound good....and is what we are all striving for


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jun 7 2006, 07:21 PM~5570333
> *ok before someone bucks up on me, i know its not called unity in the community....
> 
> SHowtimes Unity Out Reach show..... so there.... :tongue:
> ...


TopHat dawg...the old BINGO hall turned church on the north end of first Ave S in Burien/Whitecenter.....thinks it like 110th or someshitz around there


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 7 2006, 08:00 PM~5570580
> *TopHat dawg...the old BINGO hall turned church on the north end of first Ave S in Burien/Whitecenter.....thinks it like 110th or someshitz around there
> *


thanks dawg, i knew you'd be the one to tell me....


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jun 7 2006, 08:02 PM~5570587
> *thanks dawg, i knew you'd be the one to tell me....
> *


You gots no excusses I gave Ralph the flyers and a poster too.....Besides all Pinoy's know bout some BINGO....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol sorry guys i cant make it,gotta work,


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 7 2006, 08:04 PM~5570604
> *You gots no excusses I gave Ralph the flyers and a poster too.....Besides all Pinoy's know bout some BINGO....
> *


dawg i aint done no bingo since i was aobut 9 at St Edwards way back in the day with gramps....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol people still play that?cool,


----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

So Yakima is the next show right, right?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BreakinNex_@Jun 10 2006, 04:21 PM~5586252
> *So Yakima is the next show right, right?
> *



next sunday at the XXX in issaquah i believe boulavard throwin it


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet,im still lookin to make it to yakima,,not sure though,i know contagious 509 is havin a bbq on the 25th..


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

IS THERE ANY MORE LOLO SHOWS IN THE SEATTLE AREA IF SO POST THE DATES THANK YOU


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Jun 10 2006, 08:35 PM~5586943
> *IS THERE ANY MORE LOLO SHOWS  IN THE SEATTLE AREA IF SO POST THE DATES THANK YOU
> *


issaqua next sunday at the XXX drive in


whats going on MALI....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup mali?



whassup rob?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 11 2006, 12:09 AM~5587905
> *sup mali?
> whassup rob?
> *


get your ass to be little man....hehehehe


----------



## ShortyX3 (Sep 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jun 10 2006, 09:49 PM~5586981
> *issaqua next sunday at the XXX drive in
> whats going on MALI....
> *


you got the address and time :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 11 2006, 12:09 AM~5587905
> *sup mali?
> whassup rob?
> *


WHAT UP VENGENCE AND ROB POST UP TIME FOR THAT SHOW


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

theres a cruise coming up this weekend in yaks, mostly just locals, its one of the four dates the city is allowing cruising on the ave..


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 10 2006, 06:55 PM~5586652
> *sweet,im still lookin to make it to yakima,,not sure though,i know contagious 509 is havin a bbq on the 25th..
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i sleep when im tired rob,,,


whassup olskool


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

heading out to the tacoma waterfront.


----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

yeah wasup with directions for the 18th.... XXX on the Eastside.....???


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

I 90 east to issaqua, i think its the second exit, turn right, down one block and take a left, its right there on your left....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

I GOT THESE DIRECTIONS FROM MAPQUEST,

ONLY ITS FROM DOWNTOWN SEATTLE..

4: Merge onto I-90 E via the exit on the LEFT toward BELLEVUE / SPOKANE. 14.4 miles 

5: Take the FRONT ST exit- EXIT 17- toward E LK SAMMAMISH PARKWAY SE. 0.2 miles 

6: Take the FRONT STREET ramp toward CITY CENTER. <0.1 miles 

7: Stay STRAIGHT to go onto FRONT ST N. 0.3 miles 

8: Turn LEFT onto NE DOGWOOD ST. 0.2 miles 

9: Turn LEFT onto NE GILMAN BLVD. 0.2 miles 

10: End at XXX Drive-In
98 Ne Gilman Blvd, Issaquah, WA 98027, US 
..

HOPE THAT HELPS....


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Jun 11 2006, 07:46 AM~5588384
> *WHAT UP VENGENCE AND ROB POST UP TIME FOR THAT SHOW
> *




SUP HUGO U COMING DOWN THIS WEEKEND 4 THA SHOW


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 11 2006, 09:27 AM~5588639
> *i sleep when im tired rob,,,
> whassup olskool
> *


not much homie, working on the car..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im workin on makin a parts run for my car....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 11 2006, 05:57 PM~5590716
> *I GOT THESE DIRECTIONS FROM MAPQUEST,
> 
> ONLY ITS FROM DOWNTOWN SEATTLE..
> ...


thats the long way thru issaqua


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

here you go maui wowy...

and for all the other NW rydas....








I might not be making this one, just has some tragic news...
my brother in-law just passed away early this moring of a heart attack, he was only 43.... he's out of state so i don't know as of yet if he will be brought back home to seattle or not. so it all depends on the funeral arrangements.....

this really sucks and has got me trippin, he was only 4 years older than me and he was like the brother i never had....


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jun 12 2006, 10:04 AM~5594263
> *here you go maui wowy...
> 
> and for all the other NW rydas....
> ...


sorry to hear that, RIP :angel:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jun 12 2006, 11:04 AM~5594263
> *here you go maui wowy...
> 
> and for all the other NW rydas....
> ...


  sorry to hear that rob.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

leaving for Conneticut in the morning to tie up some loose ends and bring his remains back home to seattle, be back sometime friday, then who knows what we're going to do and when to put him to his final resting place


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

all my homies need to start takin care of yourselves, he was way to young to go, he was only 4 years older than me, that really scares the shit out of me..... especially when my family has a history of heart disease and diabetese(sp).


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Jun 13 2006, 12:25 AM~5598629
> *leaving for Conneticut in the morning to tie up some loose ends and bring his remains back home to seattle, be back sometime friday, then who knows what we're going to do and when to put him to his final resting place
> *


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

thanks for all the homies kind words and support, you all know i would do and say the same for each and everyone of you if the shoe was on the other foot...


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

:angel: sorry to hear that RIP :angel:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

Rob,
sorry to hear about the lost of your family member. prayers go out from our family to yours big dogg!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:angel: R.I.P.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sorry bout your loss rob,may he r.i.p.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Shit Rob sorry to hear that news bro, keep your head up... My prayers to you and your family


----------



## KingBall (Jun 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jun 12 2006, 10:49 AM~5594551
> *sorry to hear that, RIP  :angel:
> *


You will always ride together :thumbsup: forever Bro :angel: keep your head up
because thats where he is :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed......


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

WHATS NEXT?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by larrylegend_@Aug 10 2006, 07:59 PM~5944376
> *WHATS NEXT?
> *


Lowcos in spokane this weekend the 13th then next week end seattle show on the 19th


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 10 2006, 09:00 PM~5944391
> *Lowcos in spokane this weekend the 13th then next week end seattle show on the 19th
> *


Seatle show? More info pleeze


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Aug 10 2006, 08:02 PM~5944411
> *Seatle show? More info pleeze
> *


I STARTED A TOPIC ABOUT IT IN HERE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=279004


----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

So what's good wit B&I tomorrow??


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BreakinNex_@Aug 13 2006, 12:40 AM~5956451
> *So what's good wit B&I tomorrow??
> *


Well lets see arcade games , clothes, stereos and check cashing. But no car show.. :uh:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Aug 12 2006, 10:57 PM~5956588
> *Well lets see arcade games , clothes, stereos and check cashing. But no car show.. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

funny....  

So anything for Sunday (2morrow)??

Got the day off.......


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BreakinNex_@Aug 19 2006, 10:47 PM~6003325
> *funny....
> 
> So anything for Sunday (2morrow)??
> ...


I HEARD THERE WAS IN OLYMPIA? NOT SURE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 14 2006, 06:29 PM~5968397
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIX-8*CAPRICE (Aug 9, 2006)

NOW DOING CUSTOM CAR CLUB PENDANTS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

kool


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 15 2007, 11:52 PM~7274909
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wow woke this topic up from the dead. Hey bro you do kno its 2007 eh LOL :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol i saw that too but what the hell......


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Feb 17 2007, 12:49 AM~7283942
> *
> *


Whuddup JR. long time no see. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BIG HOMIE LIL BRUCE


----------

